# HR2x and R22 0x02AF/0x02B0 - Issues Only



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-100 • HR21-100 • HR22-100 • R22-100*

Release began 12/17/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=147735

Discussion:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=147734

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver. Please continue to submit all examples of black or gray recordings: http://www.iamanedgecutter.com/Projects/BGRecordings and use the diagnostic reporting tool. DIRECTV is still focusing on eradicating them with our help.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## repus (Dec 17, 2008)

I was actually still up and working when the upgrade process started. My DVR is connected to my Apple Airport Extreme which is then connected into my linux box which is then connected to my DSL line.

Interesting side effect. While the upgrade was in effect, I was no longer able to pass any packets through my airport. I went to my linux box, it couldn't see the airport any longer or any device attached to it. It was still connected to the DSL line and was able to see my file server that is connected directly to it. 

The airport express was sending a large number of packets back and forth. I didn't get to a point that I was able to capture a packet dump to find out what was going across the line, but I don't think anything was outbound as there was no TCP connectivity between the devices at that time.

Once the upgrade completed, network connectivity was restored. 

Anyone else observe this behavior?
-dave


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

repus said:


> I was actually still up and working when the upgrade process started. My DVR is connected to my Apple Airport Extreme which is then connected into my linux box which is then connected to my DSL line.
> 
> Interesting side effect. While the upgrade was in effect, I was no longer able to pass any packets through my airport. I went to my linux box, it couldn't see the airport any longer or any device attached to it. It was still connected to the DSL line and was able to see my file server that is connected directly to it.
> 
> ...


My R22-200 is hardwired to one of my Airport Extreme boxes (I have two, plus an Express) and I've never had connectivity problems with any part of my wireless LAN during software updates.


----------



## socal404 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have the new software update. I've noticed that the Golf Channel HD does not have the new HD logo. Also, there is audio issues with the Golf Channel, which I didn't notice prior to the software update.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

FWIW - there have been 'audio issues' (intermittent stutters) going on all day on our H20-100 .... the non-DVR unit .... and on any number of different channels... Haven't watched our HR20-100 yet today to see if those audio problems are happening there as well - usually watch that one at night; separate room ... But the H20 has NOT had a s/w upgrade since July 2008. So maybe something else going on unrelated to the new SR release to the HR20's ... just a thought.


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

Crap...

Still losing audio coming out of trickplay.

HR21-100 HDMI->Pioneer Elite VSX-82 HDMI->Sony SXRD 60A2000.
Same issue using optical.


----------



## sprocto2 (Jul 26, 2007)

Watching HD Local CBS slightly delayed from live, lost audio completely. Audio was't recorded, trick play didn't restore sound, channel up then down fixed it. Never happened before this release.


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 7, 2006)

Watching TNT HD [Christmas in Washington] and getting really bad audio stutter. Not getting it on the TNT SD channel.


----------



## Fatrosen (Jan 17, 2007)

HR20-700 in the System Info and Test I see the following:

STB Services Port: N/A(202)

Anyone know what this error code means?


----------



## Scrib (Nov 22, 2006)

Still have 771 errors on Input 2. This is on an HR-20 700 and is only on the 101 satellite. 

Specefic channels are SOAP, Travel, AMC to name a few...


----------



## gmidkiff (May 8, 2007)

HR20-100

I still have the 771 errors and Sat 101 odd transponder 0 signal strength. 771 error now is constant instead of coming and going on several channels, including the 'active button' info.

I still can't believe that this is hardware problem with so many users having the same problem after 029b was released.


----------



## markmicallef (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm getting Audio dropouts every 5 seconds, This is frickin ridiculous. 

I may be going to Verizon Fios real soon!!


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

Not sure if this is related to the update: 
The background for the top half of my guide is dark, making show names difficult to read. On other HR2X, this portion of the screen is light blue


----------



## mikey2k (Aug 30, 2007)

Now that this hit NR, and is installed on all of my DVRs, my problem now exists throughout my house. 

I need to RBR in order to get my tuner 2 active after 4-6 hrs on each and every HR-20 in my house (I have 4).


----------



## coldasice (Aug 16, 2008)

Watching live when it downloaded the ce. I was met by an error screen stating the drive had an error and was being fixed. well it never fixed and ended up in a permanent circle. tried to fix drive for a few hours then reboots like a power outage and gets to one of the steps and starts to try to fix the drive again for a few hours, etc etc... you get the point. 

For what it is worth this is the second time a ce download has killed my esata hard drive. the 0x259 254??? lost 90% full drive of hd movies and recordings. I only lost 80% full this time. Please fix this been here since 1994 but been really angry these last few months.


----------



## Redline (Sep 20, 2007)

My HR20-700 had the 771 error this morning when I turned it on. After reboot, it told me I had the new software.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

HR20-700 running Ox2af....

Opened media share for first time, navigated to my computer, pictures, folders, my pictures, next folder, clicked on select to open folder and screen went blank, TV displayed no signal. Waited about 5 minutes, did not come back, required RBR to fix.


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

Severe audio stutter on recorded program played off of List.

Channel 512 MAXHD

HR21-100


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

garywitt said:


> HR20-700 running Ox2af....
> 
> Opened media share for first time, navigated to my computer, pictures, folders, my pictures, next folder, clicked on select to open folder and screen went blank, TV displayed no signal. Waited about 5 minutes, did not come back, required RBR to fix.


Had a similar problem on my HR20-700 this morning. Mp3's played ok, but when I checked for Internet Audio I got several choices, including BBC Radio. Tried that, screen went blank, remote was unresponsive, power button on receiver wouldn't turn it off, red button reset finally got receiver restarted. But I haven't tried the Internet audio again.


----------



## inourgrave (Jan 5, 2007)

No screensaver on XM music channels. I really don't want that directv logo at the bottom burned into my screen.


----------



## paco1986 (Mar 26, 2007)

Still seeing the "Searching for signal on tuner 2" message for 1 or 2 seconds after changing channels.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

The good news is that the new update recognizes my tv for 1080p. The bad news is stutter is still an issue, and I think it is even worse. Was really bad on SpikeHD today while watching CSI.


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

Hr20-100 0x2AF

Tuner 2 is low all the time now, even after RBR and sat setup. Before the problem would reset for awhile now it does not. I really don't want to replace and lose all my recordings, but it might just be time now.

(new BBCs, cables and ends checked, reran sat set up)


----------



## DRKnapp (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm having the same problem with Tuner 2 being low all of the time now also.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

I have had issues with the last two software releases and the caller ID functionality. It has completely stopped working. Anybody else having this issue?


----------



## johntewart (May 20, 2007)

captainjrl said:


> I have had issues with the last two software releases and the caller ID functionality. It has completely stopped working. Anybody else having this issue?


I also had this problem with the prior release. I fixed it by deleting all the entries in the caller ID list and then rebooting the receiver. Caller ID has worked fine since then. Perhaps it will work for you.


----------



## johntewart (May 20, 2007)

During last night's broadcast of the Colts game on the NFL network we had audio dropouts/stuttering throughout the first half. The audio in the second half was ok.


----------



## bagreene (Oct 6, 2008)

johntewart said:


> During last night's broadcast of the Colts game on the NFL network we had audio dropouts/stuttering throughout the first half. The audio in the second half was ok.


The stuttering on the NFL Network were mentioned by the announcers as an audio problem with the broadcast.


----------



## mustangwinner97 (Oct 23, 2008)

gmidkiff said:


> HR20-100
> 
> I still have the 771 errors and Sat 101 odd transponder 0 signal strength. 771 error now is constant instead of coming and going on several channels, including the 'active button' info.
> 
> I still can't believe that this is hardware problem with so many users having the same problem after 029b was released.


Have you fixed this problem? I have a HR21-200, tuner 1 n 2 has '0' satellite signal and I'm just going in circles getting it fixed.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Cannot get Quicktune to show up no matter what I do on my HR22 with this release.

It just does nothing.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Attn: Broadcast Engineer

This past week 'DirecTV' sent out a software upgrade(?) to their HD+DVR receivers.
software version now: 0x2af Wed 12/17 at 2:31am
Hardware version: HR20-100

When ever they do this I find that I must rescan for local stations settings for zip code: 67216
As they send to the Wichita Market Area stations from all of the state of Kansas, some which happen to use the same frequencies as may of the Wichita Market area:
KSWK 3.1 Dodge City-Garden City <> KSNW 3.1 Wichita
KSNK 8.1 Colby-Goodland-McCook <> KPTS 8.1 Wichita-Hutchinson
[since D & C come before W these two get listed first in the channel setup]

And so I have to go through the channel listings are remove the ones that are not in the Wichita market area.

So I was doing the update when all of a sudden..
KWCH 12.1 suddenly was changed to 48.1

But 48.1 is not KWCH.... it is the cleanest signal of KGPT-49 I have ever received at my home!?!?
None of my other HD-TV's can even pick up KGPT either as a standard UHF or DTV signal!?!

While I would love to be able to view/DVR KGPT-49 I don't think that the signal is really a digital signal?

I have tried t contact DirecTV with the same old ""...nobody else is reporting this trouble.."" customer service script.....

So I am posting here...

--David

S:
I have had troubles receiving broadcast TV signals in my area for the past 11+ years.. in part due to the fact that I am in a "man made hole in the ground" due to local highways, local AM/FM tower near Broadway and MacArthur(which at times you can hear in my stereo speakers with all other home stereo unplugged) and also due to local Ham Radio and interference from high power lines (which these last two magically disappears when ever I can get Westar or a member of the local HAM RADIO club to try to help me track down the offending interference)

-- 
I live in my own little world. But it's OK. They know me here. 
Growing older is mandatory...Growing up is optional... 
Laughing at yourself is therapeutic! 
The geek shall inherit the earth...


----------



## c141heaven (Dec 20, 2008)

I had an HR21-700 ... until it started acting very strange last week ... it would show programs recording correctly..but when you went to play them it gave two options: Keep or Delete.... and while watching live TV the picture would just freeze up and the unit would not respond to any remote control inputs at all. After about 30-60 seconds it would resume playing live TV. 

I did several resets and everything I knew they would tell me to do when I called about it, all to no effect. So then I called ... and did it all again. They ending up sending me a (new?) HR21-200 .... and it's doing the similar things. As soon as I plugged it in it went through the latest software update .... and I still the same problems. I've got two TIVO brand units elsewhere in the house...and NEVER have had problems with them. The stuttering, freezing, and just generally #$% software from HDTV is getting to be too much to put up with.


----------



## Rob C (Nov 6, 2008)

inourgrave said:


> No screensaver on XM music channels. I really don't want that directv logo at the bottom burned into my screen.


Mine was that way this am, then a few hours ago, the (recently improved) screen saver re-appeared. I had the same burn-in fear and annoyance....


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

HR21-100

I have the SD version of the Weather Channel (362) set up as one of my Quicktune selections. I was on CNN HD 202 and went to the SD Weather Channel via the Quicktune. After waiting about 2 minutes for the interactive weather feature to load so I could press the Red button, I got my local weather. I then hit Exit to get out of the interactive weather and back to just the full screen version of 362 SD. Instead when I hit Exit, I was returned back to channel 202 HD as if I had hit the Previous channel button.

I then tried this again by using the Quicktune to get to 362 SD while on 202 HD. This time instead of pressing the Red button to get to the interactive weather, I simply hit the Guide button, and again I was returned to 202 HD as if I had hit the Previous channel button and then the guide came on screen.


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

video stutter is terrible on this release.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

According to the Popcorn Hour folks, the Direct2PC function breaks Popcorn Hour boxes on the same network by advertising a share that cannot be accessed. They claim to have passed a fix to DirecTV. However, this problem continues in 0x2af.


----------



## jmh139 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a HR20-100 with 0X02AF as of two nights ago. Today while recording and watching the Cowboys game, my receiver popped up a message that the receiver is not receiving guide data and must be rebooted, click OK to reboot. No way to get out of it, can't see the game or fast forward, etc, so I had click OK to reboot. 

After the 10 minute reboot, it came up and I checked and it had guide data through 1/1.

What I think triggered this is I do not have line of site to the 119 (or 110) satellite and unless I am tuned to a SD station on 101 I do not get guide data. This has never been a problem until this release (I record several SD shows each night to make sure I get data), I see from the notes they just added this screen. 

This won't affect many people, but not to have a way out of the message except to reboot while it is recording??? They must have a timer if you do not get guide data after so many minutes or hours?

I just ordered a SL3 LNB which should fix the problem.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

luckydob said:


> video stutter is terrible on this release.


+1, it is even worse than the last release. Crap D*, fix this issue before adding more "stuff". I get so tired of constant updates that don't fix the previous issues, but make them worse and add a bunch of new ones.


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

After weeks, I finally got rid of the 771 errors on the last release and here we go again, they're back in this one. At least I know the trick now. If you are getting 771 errors on an HR20-700, download the software again. After it's installed you will have the standard definition channels in place of the channels you were getting the 771 error on. You then need to go into the menu and turn on show SD channels in the guide. Uncheck a couple of the SD channels that match high definition channels from 99C, tune to one of the channels that you unchecked SD on and the HD channel will be back. You can then go back into the menu and turn hide SD back on and you won't see all zeros anymore on one of the tuners on 99C and 103C and your 771 errors will be history. Now with two different releases, this has solved the 771 errors which means this problem is A SOFTWARE ERROR!!!! Would it be possible to fix this before the next release? I don't want to have to download the software again and go through hoops each time a new release is sent out. Please no more releases until this is fixed!!!


----------



## SmokemanGRP (Dec 22, 2004)

I am still experiencing audio problems with my HR22-100 and 0x02AF. The HR22 is connected to a Denon AVR-2800 using TOSlink. I had identical problems with a refurbed HR21, the HR22 is new, non-refurbed. I've tried 3 TOSlink cables, 3 different Denon ports and coax; all fail.

My problem seems to be a variation of other discussions I've read. My Denon AVR - 2800 has signal input LEDs for LOCK, DD and DTS. The LOCK LED is illuminated when "_digital signals are being input properly_". During normal DD playback the LOCK and DD LEDs are lit. When I use a trickplay the DD LED is off while the Pause Data packets are being sent and the LOCK LED remains illuminated until the error occurs, which is intermittent but usually only during FF. At that point the LOCK LED goes off and my audio never returns unless I a) change channels to a PCM audio channel or b) change the AVR input mode to analog then back to digital (Auto). Lately I have been using b) because I can do that with 2 button presses.


----------



## John in Cal (Apr 27, 2008)

771 intermittently on input 2. Signal strength monitor shows 0 on odd transponders on the 101. If I remove the cable and swap it with sat 1, the problem clears for a while and than returns, always on input 2, same results with a RBR. 

Could this be a hardware fault with my HR20-100? 0x2af software.


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

SmokemanGRP said:


> I am still experiencing audio problems with my HR22-100 and 0x02AF. The HR22 is connected to a Denon AVR-2800 using TOSlink. I had identical problems with a refurbed HR21, the HR22 is new, non-refurbed. I've tried 3 TOSlink cables, 3 different Denon ports and coax; all fail.
> 
> My problem seems to be a variation of other discussions I've read. My Denon AVR - 2800 has signal input LEDs for LOCK, DD and DTS. The LOCK LED is illuminated when "_digital signals are being input properly_". During normal DD playback the LOCK and DD LEDs are lit. When I use a trickplay the DD LED is off while the Pause Data packets are being sent and the LOCK LED remains illuminated until the error occurs, which is intermittent but usually only during FF. At that point the LOCK LED goes off and my audio never returns unless I a) change channels to a PCM audio channel or b) change the AVR input mode to analog then back to digital (Auto). Lately I have been using b) because I can do that with 2 button presses.


I have a Denon AVR-4308CI, never experienced this problem, but I have my input mode set to digital. In the *Auto* mode the receiver looks at each audio input then selects which port to use, setting it to *Digital* the receiver will only use the digital input. The auto setting may be causing your problems once the digital signal drops out the receiver may default to using only analog and never checks back for a digital signal.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

RandCfilm said:


> I have a Denon AVR-4308CI, never experienced this problem, but I have my input mode set to digital. In the *Auto* mode the receiver looks at each audio input then selects which port to use, setting it to *Digital* the receiver will only use the digital input. The auto setting may be causing your problems once the digital signal drops out the receiver may default to using only analog and never checks back for a digital signal.


This problem happens with some AVRs, not just the Denon 2800 (an older unit, circa 2001). Later Denons (3803, etc) do not have this behavior. Last year's Onkyos (x75 series) did the same thing and recent Pioneers (TSX-82) also have done this.

It does not matter if it is optical or HDMI -- there's a fault in the HR2x DD packet framing coming out of trickplay. See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=110381 for a technical analysis of this with the Onkyos.


----------



## y_not (Mar 10, 2007)

Still having issues with stuttering video after I pause & un-pause.
Live, Recorded, HD, Non-HD, doesn't matter. Well maybe non-hd, not sure.

I have to skip back to fix it.

Also, I was watching PBS HD out of Portland, OR Fri. night. It was Austin City Limits.
It just froze completely, the box wouldn't respond or anything. Gave it about 20-30sec. and it finally reacted. Did it again about 20-30sec. later, but was slightly more responsive this time. After the incident, FFW through the area on the timeline where it froze previously, the picture was still, IE. no movement for a period of several minutes.
Changed it off PBS, then back on and it was fine.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

HR20-100

This release broke the audio and video sections of media share. I can navagate to my audio and video folders, and make selections. When the media starts to play I hear the first second of the song/video, then it stops and studders constantly and incoherantly. I am able to stream pictures.

I'm using the latest version of TVersity (version 1.0.0.8) on a Vista computer (quad core q9950) as the server.

I've done a menu reset on the HR20. 

I've tested the wireless network connection from the router to the HR20 and it's working fine. I ran an internet speed test on a laptop plugged into the same port and could download @ 4 MB/Sec.

Everything was working as of Tuesday 12/16 (I was streaming video). The only change was the 12/17 software upgrade.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

y_not said:


> Still having issues with stuttering video after I pause & un-pause.
> Live, Recorded, HD, Non-HD, doesn't matter. Well maybe non-hd, not sure.
> 
> I have to skip back to fix it.


I've seen this behavior too...


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

Weak signal strength and 771s on tuner 2 of my HR20-100. Rerunning Sat Setup resolved it.

I've never noticed this behavior on this box before.


----------



## SmokemanGRP (Dec 22, 2004)

RandCfilm said:


> I have a Denon AVR-4308CI, never experienced this problem, but I have my input mode set to digital. In the *Auto* mode the receiver looks at each audio input then selects which port to use, setting it to *Digital* the receiver will only use the digital input. The auto setting may be causing your problems once the digital signal drops out the receiver may default to using only analog and never checks back for a digital signal.


Thanks for the reply. I compared your 4308CI configuration options to my 2800 configuration options and it doesn't look like I can specifically select digital for the input mode as you suggest.

The 4308CI has an "Input Mode" that allows Auto, HDMI, Digital, Analog & Ext In and it also has a "Decode Mode" that allows Auto, PCM & DTS.

The 2800 controls "Input Mode" with 3 buttons; *Input Mode* that allows Auto, PCM & DTS (identical to the 4308CI's Decode Mode), *Analog* and *Ext In*. The description for Auto states "_&#8230; the types of signals being input to the digital and analog input jacks &#8230; are detected and the surround decoder is selected automatically. The presence or absence of digital signals is detected, the signals input to the digital input jacks are identified and decoded and playback is preformed automatically in DTS, DD or PCM format. If no digital signal is being input the analog jacks are selected_". Unfortunately it appears the 2800 Auto controls automatic input mode and automatic decode mode.

I suspect you are correct that the receiver is not checking back for a digital signal once it drops.


----------



## SmokemanGRP (Dec 22, 2004)

kcmurphy88 said:


> This problem happens with some AVRs, not just the Denon 2800 (an older unit, circa 2001). Later Denons (3803, etc) do not have this behavior. Last year's Onkyos (x75 series) did the same thing and recent Pioneers (TSX-82) also have done this.
> 
> It does not matter if it is optical or HDMI -- there's a fault in the HR2x DD packet framing coming out of trickplay. See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=110381 for a technical analysis of this with the Onkyos.


For clarification, my problem occurs *during* trickplay, usually FF, not when coming out of trickplay. When the problem occurs the "lock" light on my receiver goes off and that happens prior to ending trickplay.


----------



## ShinerDraft (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a freshly delivered HR20-100..

I get a few seconds of minor video stutter coming out of pause, ffwd, or rwd..


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

I still see stutter on video, live and after using trickplay. HR20-100


----------



## hdrick (Dec 17, 2008)

Video stutter and freeze while watching recorded programs on HR20-100 after update.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

johntewart said:


> During last night's broadcast of the Colts game on the NFL network we had audio dropouts/stuttering throughout the first half. The audio in the second half was ok.


I had the same issues on Sunday Night Football last night. Stutters and audio drops, but worst of all, complete video drops. Video would drop for a couple/few seconds, then back, then drop, etc. Ended up turning the channel at halftime, was just too much to take. I am so sick and tired of this.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

hdrick said:


> Video stutter and freeze while watching recorded programs on HR20-100 after update.


I get it on both recorded and live. Is hit or miss. This latest update is even worse than 029b. Again, D*, please fix a friggen major issue like these before going to ANOTHER update that makes the issues even worse.


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

HR21-100

Every once in a while (maybe once a week), a press of the Advance button jumps to the end of the recording/buffer instead of advancing 30 seconds. This should happen if the button is held down for a couple of seconds, but I'm occasionally having it happen immediately upon pressing the button. I also once had the Replay button go to the start of a recording right away, and I also once had Fast Forward advance to the next tick mark right away, so the issue apparently isn't limited to the Advance button (though I've had it happen numerous times with Advance and only once with the other two).

The problem first appeared with software 0x0290 and happens in both IR and RF modes. Also, I have only had the problem when viewing HD content (about half of my recordings are SD and I've never experienced this in those recordings). I currently have software 0x02AF and I have the 30SKIP feature activated.

Anyone else experience this? Any way to prevent it?


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

dvdmth said:


> HR21-100
> 
> Every once in a while (maybe once a week), a press of the Advance button jumps to the end of the recording/buffer instead of advancing 30 seconds. This should happen if the button is held down for a couple of seconds, but I'm occasionally having it happen immediately upon pressing the button. I also once had the Replay button go to the start of a recording right away, and I also once had Fast Forward advance to the next tick mark right away, so the issue apparently isn't limited to the Advance button (though I've had it happen numerous times with Advance and only once with the other two).
> 
> ...


I have had this happen a few times since 0290 also.


----------



## Jasqid (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm running this software and noticed 3x now, that when using the media share feature and accessing my PC through PlayOn (Latest version 2.59.3274), then accessing my Netflix account, it locks up the HR22.

The latest version of PlayOn (2.59.3274) says it's supposedly supporting NetFlix SilverLight. (?)

At any rate, when picking a movie from my queue, screen goes black and then about 10 seconds later a message comes up "Cannot access media" and the screen stays black. I click the stop button on the remote and all the lights stay on the front of the DVR, but the TV says (no signal). Not that it's the dish signal... but the signal coming out of the box through the HDMI.

This is probly still a PlayOn issue (?) but I was wondering if anyone else is having this issue?


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

+1 to...

1. Slow response to remote control

2. Slow change from guide or list view to full screen live TV.


----------



## Spoffo (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm getting slight, steady video stuttering on my HR20-700. It appears mainly after coming out of FF or skip, and can sometimes be fixed by pausing a few seconds than un-pausing. This is kinda surprising, because I installed most of the CE releases leading up to this NR, and didn't see this stutter with any of them.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

Got the software overnight & now I have 771 errors on tuner 2 again...

EDIT: I also lost one of the OTA channels (it wasn't listed at all) but re-running sat setup seems to have fixed all. (for now at least)


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

The update to 02AF downloaded successfully to one of my HR20-700 DVRs, but on the other one it hangs at 0% and never downloads. After a long time, it shuts down and I have to power back on. After a while I get the prompt for the download again, but the same thing happens all over again. I tried disconnecting everything - HD PVR, network cable, and eSATA cable, but it didn't make any difference. After 3 tries I selected "download later". Previous updates (most recent on 11/8) have downloaded without any problems. 

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

It was nice while it lasted... but DirecTV sent out a 'REBOOT' over night Monday night that corrected the 12.1/49.1 mix up so I can no longer tune into the RTN network on my DirecTV receiver....
What is real sad is the manual recordings that I did from RTN 49.1 for the few hour that I had access to it have been erased, from my DirecTV HD-DVR

--David
PS: does anybody know of a good external TV antenna installer in the Wichita, KS market area? the companies that I keep getting referred to tell me they quit installing years ago.. please PM with an answer.



David Carmichael said:


> Attn: Broadcast Engineer
> 
> This past week 'DirecTV' sent out a software upgrade(?) to their HD+DVR receivers.
> software version now: 0x2af Wed 12/17 at 2:31am
> ...


----------



## mountaineer-2001 (Dec 13, 2008)

Still have problems with Tuner 2 signal strength. A reboot or unplugging the tuner will temporarily resolve it, but it comes back after changing channels. Re-ran setup, didn't help.

HR21-100
Slimline-5 (no external multiswitch)
Both tuners connected (with BBC's)

20081223-102E


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Fatrosen said:


> HR20-700 in the System Info and Test I see the following:
> 
> STB Services Port: N/A(202)
> 
> Anyone know what this error code means?


Don't know what it means but I have that same error.


----------



## jlsohio (Dec 24, 2007)

OK, I got the latest software upgrade on my HR21-700 last night. (0x2af) How do I access quicktune?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

jlsohio said:


> OK, I got the latest software upgrade on my HR21-700 last night. (0x2af) How do I access quicktune?


I don't have it yet, but I believe you press your 'up arrow' button.


----------



## jlsohio (Dec 24, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> I don't have it yet, but I believe you press your 'up arrow' button.


Yes, you are correct. Thank you.


----------



## daryls61 (Jan 14, 2007)

rcoleman111 said:


> The update to 02AF downloaded successfully to one of my HR20-700 DVRs, but on the other one it hangs at 0% and never downloads. After a long time, it shuts down and I have to power back on. After a while I get the prompt for the download again, but the same thing happens all over again. I tried disconnecting everything - HD PVR, network cable, and eSATA cable, but it didn't make any difference. After 3 tries I selected "download later". Previous updates (most recent on 11/8) have downloaded without any problems.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem?


I have the same issue. Stuck at 0%. Have also tried to solve same as you did.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## rmplatt (Aug 24, 2008)

So this morning I awoke to a screen saying that "A problem has been detected in the storage device" Sure enough the drive was unable to recover. The internal drive was a seagate 1TB that I had swapped in internally (the eSata port functionality on the HR21-100 is horrible). On the phone with Dtv and they are sending another unit. In the meantime I put the original drive back in, and it's working fine.

Hmmm, could this software update be able to detect a non-stock HD and cripple it??? It can't be. Well, I put the 1TB drive in an Antec MX1 and will try to use it with the new box when it gets here to see if it works... Hopefully I'll get a box with a more reliable eSata port.

I didn't see anyone else who had this problem, so I'm going to chalk it up to a coincidence.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Back button no longer works as expected on my HR20-700s. 
I can't back up through the previous menu items I had just accessed.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Was streaming videos to the DirecTV2PC and it lost connection with the server. This was after using it on and off for about 4 hours in the morning. Had to restart the receiver to get it going again. Sent a report before rebooting 20081223-1eb2. I've had this happening on and off the entire time I've used DirecTV2PC.


----------



## randycat (May 21, 2007)

my hr21-700 locks up when i try to play my local news
(ota, eureka, ca, kiem ch 3-1)
i can watch it live, and it records just fine on the hr10-250
but when i pull it up on the playlist and click play, the machine locks hard


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Same problem here, I was watching TV had checked the guide and at least for the next 24 hours it was loaded, then went to watch a show halfway into it the Reboot message came up. I tried every button to cancel/Delay the Reboot, nothing worked, so I was forced to reboot which now seems to take twice as long as before  So I missed about 10 Minutes of my Show while I waited for the Reboot.

Directv You have now added a new feature that causes people to miss their show when activated.



jmh139 said:


> I have a HR20-100 with 0X02AF as of two nights ago. Today while recording and watching the Cowboys game, my receiver popped up a message that the receiver is not receiving guide data and must be rebooted, click OK to reboot. No way to get out of it, can't see the game or fast forward, etc, so I had click OK to reboot.
> 
> After the 10 minute reboot, it came up and I checked and it had guide data through 1/1.
> 
> ...


----------



## mountaineer-2001 (Dec 13, 2008)

Severe pixelation on HD channels (Raleigh locals) and other random channels such as FoodTV-HD and VH1HD. Eventually gets a 771

HR21-100

20081223-303C


----------



## Kenkong586 (Apr 3, 2007)

paco1986 said:


> Still seeing the "Searching for signal on tuner 2" message for 1 or 2 seconds after changing channels.


Same here


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

daryls61 said:


> I have the same issue. Stuck at 0%. Have also tried to solve same as you did.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?


A RBR didn't help, but unplugging the power cord for a minute fixed it. I was reluctant to try that at first because of the "do not interrupt power" warning on the download screen, but nothing else was working, so I decided to give it a try.


----------



## daryls61 (Jan 14, 2007)

rcoleman111 said:


> A RBR didn't help, but unplugging the power cord for a minute fixed it. I was reluctant to try that at first because of the "do not interrupt power" warning on the download screen, but nothing else was working, so I decided to give it a try.


This did work. I unplugged it for about 20 minutes and when it powerd up again, download started and installed.


----------



## ysiamrich (Feb 22, 2008)

On my HR21-700 which is also connected to a AM-21, the list and guide are very slow. The list and guide respond normally on my HR21-200. 

This is new with the NR which I received on 12/23. I have reset the box and it is still slow. 

My trick play responds normally it is just on the guide and My Play list. The menu for setup etc is also normal speed.


----------



## Tuttle (Sep 4, 2008)

When playing a group of shows and fast forwarding to the end of the current recording (which I believe includes the hidden soft-pad) I have had my receiver completely freeze needing a RBR to return to usability. 
I've had this happen 3 times since the update, never before. I've only had it work one or two times since the update.


----------



## Tuttle (Sep 4, 2008)

dvdmth said:


> HR21-100
> 
> Every once in a while (maybe once a week), a press of the Advance button jumps to the end of the recording/buffer instead of advancing 30 seconds. This should happen if the button is held down for a couple of seconds, but I'm occasionally having it happen immediately upon pressing the button. I also once had the Replay button go to the start of a recording right away, and I also once had Fast Forward advance to the next tick mark right away, so the issue apparently isn't limited to the Advance button (though I've had it happen numerous times with Advance and only once with the other two).
> 
> ...


I've also had this happen a number of times (HR21-700). This release is the first time I've seen this happen. The times it has occurred has been when I would press skip a multiple number of times to skip commercials. Not sure, but the times it has happened may have been because while it was fast forwarding (from the first skip press) the additional skip press could have been as it was going over a tick mark. Not sure if it is that, or if the software thinks since it is skipping (i do the slip, not skip) it may think that is a FF and the skip then would skip to the next tick mark.


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

I received the update last night on my HR20-700. I have never had any "searching for signal tuner 2" issues in the past. Thanks to this "update" I do now. Every time I switch the channel to tuner 2, the searching for signal message flashes onto the screen for 1-2 seconds, then the channel comes in fine. 

We are having some more weather issues here in Chicago, so my signal strengths are down a little bit. This is what i have tried so far:

1. I ran a test: Tuner 1 (89%), Tuner 2 (66%).
2. Re-ran Satellite setup. No change.
3. Switched Inputs. The problem stayed on tuner 2. 
4. Reset box. Then ran a test: Tuner 1 (89%), Tuner 2 (75%). I then switched channels a few times and ran the test again: Tuner 1 (89%), Tuner 2 (67%).

Other than the annoyance of the message popping up on the screen and the resulting delay in the channel change, it is not yet a major issue. I just hope it does not get progressively worse.

I would rather have Tuner 2 functioning normally, instead of QuickTune. Thanks D*.


SF


----------



## AirShark (Oct 28, 2006)

HR20-700 

Connected VIA HDMI/Vizio VZ47LF/AT-9 Dish

HORRIBLE consistent cyclical audio stuttering on nearly all recorded programming and increased video stutter on live television when coming out of pause for appx. 30 seconds.

Ive had some small issues with this on other releases, but the level of stuttering on this release for me has been ridiculous.

DirecTV, please address this issue.


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

Tuttle said:


> I've also had this happen a number of times (HR21-700). This release is the first time I've seen this happen. The times it has occurred has been when I would press skip a multiple number of times to skip commercials. Not sure, but the times it has happened may have been because while it was fast forwarding (from the first skip press) the additional skip press could have been as it was going over a tick mark. Not sure if it is that, or if the software thinks since it is skipping (i do the slip, not skip) it may think that is a FF and the skip then would skip to the next tick mark.


You know, it would not surprise me if the issue happens around tick marks. When I think about, when I navigated back to where I was watching at the time of the skip-to-end, I always seemed to find my place close to a tick mark. I may do some testing later...


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

R22 0x2af??? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Downloaded this 0n 12/23 at 3:53 a.m.

I have an R22-100
Ver. Ox2af
Report Number: 20081224-10BC

When I try to play shows that were recorded off my locals, I get a BLACK SCREEN with a message "Searching for Authorized Content". I deleted the offending recordings. I am Doing an RBR.


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

Everything has been fine until now with transcoded video via mediatomb. Went to watch a video yesterday and none of them work and noticed I received the update yesterday morning.

Anyone else having mediashare issues? Very convenient to happen the day before xmas, because ya know, nobody ever watches home movies or anything over the holiday.

Many places have moratoriums on software changes over the holidays. Perhaps Directv should also.


----------



## crazygoji (Dec 24, 2008)

I have an R22. We got the upgrade overnight. This morning the Searching for Signal on Satellite 2 happened. I reset and it couldn't come out of it. We have very wet snow falling in Chicago right now so I checked the dish. It had a coating so I s-l-o-w-l-y climbed up and cleared the snow. I then reset again and it completed this time.

On the D* Installer forums, one of the installers asks about R-22s and the gray lbx on top and bottom of the screen on On-Demand recordings and gray pillars on the sides of the screen for users with widescreen TVs. He was told this would be taken care of on this update. I haven't tried any new on-demand but the older On-Demand still have gray lbx bars at the top and bottom. 

I checked HDTV in the settings and it is still only possible to set screen resolution.


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

The channels list for setting up favorites lists is much better in some ways, much worse in others.

It's good that there are now descriptions, but would be better if it showed both the name and the description, instead of just the description. Also, many of the descriptions are so long that they're chopped off, so there is no HD designation for those channels. The HD local names are weird too.

Hopefully somebody will go through and at least edit the descriptions a little bit better. Showing the channel name as well would be nice, though.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

For version 0x02AF on the HR20-700, report id #20081224-2445:

Adding resolutions that the TV handles displays strange and confusing test screens. I had my HR20 set for 1080i only, but I got a new TV which handles all the resolutions (Samsung pn50a450), and when I selected each new resolution to be checked: (1) a screen with a yellow prompt at the bottom was shown very briefly, (2) this screen was expanded vertically and a dim version was shown with the prompt (I'm guessing) off the screen at the bottom. Then as soon as I pressed any button, (3) a new foreshortened picture was displayed, occupying less than half the total height of the screen, and finally the next button I pressed, the display returned to normal. When I finally figured out that I should press the Info button to enable each additional resolution (not easy because I couldn't read the prompt that presumably told me this), I did manage to enable the additional resolutions.


----------



## wb2fcr (Apr 15, 2007)

paco1986 said:


> Still seeing the "Searching for signal on tuner 2" message for 1 or 2 seconds after changing channels.


Never saw this before this upgrade.... but seeing it now and it's annoying


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

sunking said:


> Everything has been fine until now with transcoded video via mediatomb. Went to watch a video yesterday and none of them work and noticed I received the update yesterday morning.
> 
> Anyone else having mediashare issues? Very convenient to happen the day before xmas, because ya know, nobody ever watches home movies or anything over the holiday.
> 
> Many places have moratoriums on software changes over the holidays. Perhaps Directv should also.


Same here. See my post *#45* earlier in this thread.


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

HR 20-700

I filled my 9 quick tune squares and selected one of the channels. It properly tuned to that channel but from that point forward I could not change the channel. The banner would change but it would not tune into any other channel. Going to the guide didn't help. Going back into quick tune didn't help. I rebooted and things returned to "normal". I haven't tried quick tune again since I don't want to have to reboot.


----------



## Rabushka (Dec 21, 2007)

I accidentally duplicated a channel in quicktune. How do I delete it? Anybody know?


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

While listening to XM I am having the info screen pop up and stay on after a few minutes. If I exit that display it just pops up again a few minutes later. The screen saver never does come on. I am afraid to listen to music for fear that the display will burn in.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Rabushka said:


> I accidentally duplicated a channel in quicktune. How do I delete it? Anybody know?


Just designate some other channel for that spot in the same manner as you entered the first. The new will replace the old.


----------



## JimLill (Dec 19, 2008)

HR20-100 audio stutters


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

SWORDFISH said:


> I received the update last night on my HR20-700. I have never had any "searching for signal tuner 2" issues in the past. Thanks to this "update" I do now. Every time I switch the channel to tuner 2, the searching for signal message flashes onto the screen for 1-2 seconds, then the channel comes in fine.
> 
> We are having some more weather issues here in Chicago, so my signal strengths are down a little bit. This is what i have tried so far:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the 771 Club! However, this problem was occurring on my HR20 with the prior FW and this one as well.


----------



## Rabushka (Dec 21, 2007)

txtommy said:


> Just designate some other channel for that spot in the same manner as you entered the first. The new will replace the old.


Thanks


----------



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

I notice a few others are having audio problems with this software release. Like the guy who tried three TOSlink cables to try to get digital audio working again. My Sony HT DDW700 stoppped recognizing the digital signal from the toslink right after this upgrade. The receiver says "UNLOCK" when it tries to look at the optical cable--which is a Sony troubleshooting code for "I can't decode whatever the heck I am being sent." Everything was fine before this upgrade. Is there any way I can downgrade back to an older version of the software?


----------



## swannyva (Aug 18, 2007)

I got the 771 message a while ago -- first problem with an upgrade in a couple years! 

HR20-700 on 0X2AF

John


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

2 HR21-100's Noticed the Burp....... issue has gotten worse not only on locals but other channels to. Before it was just a quick Burp.. but lately has been a longer Burp................ noise. Signal levels all 88+ anyone else notice this?


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

txtommy said:


> While listening to XM I am having the info screen pop up and stay on after a few minutes. If I exit that display it just pops up again a few minutes later. The screen saver never does come on. I am afraid to listen to music for fear that the display will burn in.


If you can figure out what you did to get that, please post it.

Many of us have been looking for a way to disable the screen saver for a long time.

And unless you still have a CRT TV, "screen burn" is a thing of the past so there is no need to worry.


----------



## aarontx (Nov 1, 2008)

audio stuttering seems to be worse now, HD mpeg 4 channels. HR22-100, happens:

science hd
history hd
espn hd
discovery hd
hd net
tbs hd
hd theater
speed hd
etc....



please fix this problem!! it is getting rediculous


thanks





had tech out and everything has been replaced, it is not my setup at all.


Everything that was replaced to try and fix
Dish, lnb, multiple receivers x2, cabling, ground block 3ghz, and barrels 3ghz, tv, cabling,
all electrical was checked and verified good. all signals 90+


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Diagnostics Report code 20081226-317A

My HR21-100 has gotten AWFUL slow the last week. Pulling up the Menu, accessing the Playlist, scrolling though the Playlist, Deleting a show, beginning Playback of a recorded show, bringing up the Guide - all of it is SLOW. Even scrolling through the Guide is slower than when I first got this software release (yes I have scrolling effects 'Off'). 

The unit is even slow turning On. The power button in the upper right corner of the remote turns on both my TV and HR21/AM21. It used to be that both the TV power light and the AM21 power light would turn on at the same time (with the HR21 power light following less than a second later), now the AM21 power light doesn't turn on until 3-4 seconds after the TV power light, and then the HR21 power doesn't turn on until 1-2 seconds after the AM21.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

aarontx said:


> audio stuttering seems to be worse now, HD mpeg 4 channels. HR22-100, happens:
> 
> science hd
> history hd
> ...


Yup, and same thing with video stutter. I get it on several channels including the ones you listed. TNT and Spike are the worst offenders, although ABC is giving them a run for their money. I had a few video issues, and had all my stuff replaced, and I was golden until 029b came out. Then the issues were back and worse. Then this last update came out, and it is even worse than 029b. We seem to be going backwards here. Give us one more update and every channel will be unwatchable.


----------



## rob5819 (May 26, 2007)

I saw it mentioned earlier, but will also add that I can no longer use group play at all with this release on my HR21. Everytime I use group play the dvr completely locks up at the end of the first show before moving to the next show, requiring a red button reset. This is a feature I had used many times prior to this release so this behavior is new. My only thought (not fully tested) is that it has been locking up on shows that I recorded prior to soft-padding being added so maybe the dvr is looking for information at the end of the show that is not there. Since group play locks up the dvr completely I have not tested this theory with any new shows. 

(Soft padding has made group play a frustrating feature anyway, since the start of the next show is in the current show, and the end of the previous show is also at the beginning of the next show, but I guess that's a different discussion.)


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

Report Sent: 20081226-4139
HR20-700 using Cavalry 1TB eSATA drive
Networked via CAT5 cable (not wireless)

My unit keeps locking up during playback of shows. It seems to happen once or twice every couple of days. Sometimes it happens during a trick play (watching a recorded show). Sometimes it happens while simply viewing a recorded show. Pressing FF or RW several times will sometimes get you out of the lockup. But the box appears to become unstable and eventually reboots on its own.

When the reboot occurs, the eSATA drive is not recognized. You must reset the unit and turn the power off/on on the eSATA drive for it to be recognized on the next reboot.

Brian


----------



## breevesdc (Aug 14, 2007)

Report Sent: 20081227-2B0F
HR20-700 using Cavalry 1TB eSATA drive
Networked via CAT5 cable (not wireless)

Unit rebooted after locking up for about 8 seconds. This time, I did nothing more than scroll down to a show in the playlist and press the Play button on the remote. This was about 15 minutes after it rebooted from the last lockup. I'm not certain that this is being caused by the last release. But it seems to have started in the past 2 weeks (right about the time that I received this release).

I also have an HR21-700 in the bedroom (also running 0x02AF) that is behaving just fine. It has no eSATA drive attached.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Now I have 771 searching for satellite with this latest update. I did not have it at all the prior update. F***!


----------



## yuenk (Dec 28, 2008)

i am having trouble with my dvr R22 -100 0x2AF update

i keep getting blue screens like it stutters.. all chanels and even when i play my recordings... i deleted a lot of old ones to see if solve it still does it!!


any helps? thanks in advance!:nono:

i just did a hard reset... unplugged for 10mins + and it seem bettter.. well see!


----------



## Micro78 (Apr 8, 2007)

My HR22 has gotten VERY slow. this needs to be fixed!


----------



## yuenk (Dec 28, 2008)

sucks......... keep getting a blue screen on / off.. its so annoying anybody having this same problem?

could it be hard drive problem?

could it be the update?


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 1, 2005)

Hr20 here and get the lovely instant keep or delete bug. I wish I could decline these updates. My dvr was working so damn well until this update. I lost the only 2 shows I recorded this week I am not happy. I don't understand why the update every other day. Do it every few months after they test the **** out of it. I am not part of the beta testing group for a reason. I work off hours and depend on my DVR. Before the defenders bring up it is only TV I spend over a 100 dollars a month for the service.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

ACILLATEM said:


> Check your signal strengths, especially the 101, 110, and 119. Mine dropped with this latest update, and I'm curious how many other people are seeing this.


The channels that were showing 771 were MSG, HBO East. These are on 99C. I looked at the signal strengths when it was happening, and tuner 1 was in the low 60's. Tuner 2 was in the 90's. Right away I went back to Tuner 1 readings and they jumped back to 90's. This was the issue I was having prior to 29B.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

ACILLATEM said:


> Check your signal strengths, especially the 101, 110, and 119. Mine dropped with this latest update, and I'm curious how many other people are seeing this.


I just checked, and you are correct. Signal strengths have dropped 5-10 points. Another wonderful update from D*.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

One tuner fails to recover after rain fade.

This has been an ongoing issue for a few months (through at least 2 software national releases), but I wanted to bring it up again since it has now occurred with the latest NR software that was just rolled out.

There was heavy rain in my area last night. This morning, I noticed that both of my HR20-700s were responding very slowly (menus, guide, etc.). This is one symptom of the problem. To verify, I went to check the Sat signal strength. On both boxes, tuner 1 (ever so slowly) reported 0% signal strength on all sats and transponders. Tuner 2 showed normal signal strength.

So, to sum up, after rain fade one of the tuners (it can be either Tuner 1 or Tuner 2) does not recover. This causes the box to operate slowly, show 0% signal strength on the affected tuner, and (I suspect) lead to blank recordings from the affected tuner.

A menu reset always fixes the problem, but I shouldn't have to remember to reset these boxes practically every time it rains. I used to go months between restarts on my HR10 and other DirecTiVo boxes.

I would prefer to report this to DTV directly, but I'm not anxious to sit through an hour on the phone only to be told to reset the box and then have the tech say all is well since the reset "fixed it". I also don't want to trade boxes. I firmly believe it is not a hardware problem and besides I would lose all my recordings.

It is a shame there is no way to escalate legitimate issues like this to someone at DTV who has a clue and might actually be able to do something about the root problem.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

Jittery crawler on CNBC-HD.

This seems to have started with the previous software release, but is still evident in the new software. The crawler on CNBC-HD occasionally will jitter/stutter rather than maintaining smooth motion across the screen.

It is possible that this is a problem in the uplinked signal rather than the HR20 software - I don't have an MPEG4 capable box other than 2 HR20s to compare.

This is only a mild annoyance, but it seems to me that it is likely a symptom of a bigger problem.


----------



## HD in LA (Aug 28, 2006)

Since the update on 12/17/08. My receivers will not communicate with Directv and I can no longer order PPV from my remote. I do not have landline phone, I have used the internet for over a year now without problems. I always see the charges on my bill. I've called DTV but they can't seem to help me. 

I know I can order online. But I would like to be able to enjoy all of the services I'm paying for. 

Has anyone experienced this issue? Is there something I can do?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

As has been the problem for almost a year now, the 771 continuing on one tuner after a rain fade event still exists with the latest NR.

See this thread for more details:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=124412


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

HR21-700

I have noticed that all responses too remote commands have gotten very slow. I have my remote in RF mode on this receiver.


----------



## yngdiego (Jul 28, 2007)

My receiver completely locked up and was dead as door nail when I came home from vacation tonight. 

Yet AGAIN their software updates have caused my receiver, while on vacation, to freeze up and thus not record a single show.

A call customer service only yielded a $5 credit for 6 months, but I had to pay for a year of warranty service to get someone to come out to look at the problem. I know the tech can't do anything, but it's all the CS rep could offer me.

Seriously thinking about switching to cable since this is the second week out service in two months due to their crappy software updates. So I'm out about $36, two weeks of missed shows, and several calls to CS about this.


----------



## The Keymaster (Jan 30, 2008)

When scrolling through the guide horizontally at high speed, the description at the top of the screen is delayed, sometimes by several seconds. Example, I check HBO for upcoming movies that I wish to record. I scroll sideways as fast as the guide will allow. Until this release the program info and description at the top of the screen kept up with the high speed scrolling. That is no longer the case.


----------



## Justinto (Jul 15, 2006)

I now get the 771 searching for channels on the second tuner only. This is not consistent and after a second, the tuner locks in the signal. This started happening after the last update only.


----------



## DMG (Feb 7, 2008)

mhayes70 said:


> HR21-700
> 
> I have noticed that all responses too remote commands have gotten very slow. I have my remote in RF mode on this receiver.


No kidding. That is exactly how I realized that there was an update. Now it is slow as molasses to just bring up the guide or the now playing list. Frequently I wait many seconds and am not sure whether it registered the button press on the remote.


----------



## rockymountaind (Jul 16, 2008)

DMG said:


> No kidding. That is exactly how I realized that there was an update. Now it is slow as molasses to just bring up the guide or the now playing list. Frequently I wait many seconds and am not sure whether it registered the button press on the remote.


Same problem here. HR22 is not only slow to receive remote commands (up to 30 seconds), but menu navigation is slow as well.

I'd never experienced the remote delay prior to 0x0290, and it's much worse now


----------



## ejohnson (Jan 4, 2006)

This has also happened to my HR22 since the update. DOD works, my network pictures & music also work. I have tried resetting the DVR and the router.

I do not have a landline either

Has anybody else noticed this?

Thank you



HD in LA said:


> Since the update on 12/17/08. My receivers will not communicate with Directv and I can no longer order PPV from my remote. I do not have landline phone, I have used the internet for over a year now without problems. I always see the charges on my bill. I've called DTV but they can't seem to help me.
> 
> I know I can order online. But I would like to be able to enjoy all of the services I'm paying for.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this issue? Is there something I can do?


----------



## robroth (Nov 17, 2007)

rmplatt said:


> So this morning I awoke to a screen saying that "A problem has been detected in the storage device" Sure enough the drive was unable to recover.
> 
> I didn't see anyone else who had this problem, so I'm going to chalk it up to a coincidence.


Over the past 2 weeks or so I've been having big problems as well with my HR21-700. It was updated with 0x2af on 12/23 and has only gotten worse. Recorded content is hanging usually once or twice during a 30 minute show. Usually it recovers after 30 seconds, but sometimes an RBR is necessary. It gets much worse though if you try to rewind, FF or 30 second skip forward or 5 seconds back.

After my last RBR, I was also greeted with the message "A problem has been detected in the storage device". My HR21 is completely stock and I've never used the eSATA port. Thankfully another RBR resolved the issue for the moment.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

rob5819 said:


> I saw it mentioned earlier, but will also add that I can no longer use group play at all with this release on my HR21. Everytime I use group play the dvr completely locks up at the end of the first show before moving to the next show, requiring a red button reset. This is a feature I had used many times prior to this release so this behavior is new. My only thought (not fully tested) is that it has been locking up on shows that I recorded prior to soft-padding being added so maybe the dvr is looking for information at the end of the show that is not there. Since group play locks up the dvr completely I have not tested this theory with any new shows.
> 
> (Soft padding has made group play a frustrating feature anyway, since the start of the next show is in the current show, and the end of the previous show is also at the beginning of the next show, but I guess that's a different discussion.)


I just used the group play feature this weekend with no problems at all. I was recording a marathon from the Sci-Fi channel, and there were three shows in the group, but there would eventually be a total of seven. I started the group play, and it not oly showed the three that were in the group when I started the playback, it also showed the next four. The DVD recorder got all seven! I thought this was a very nice feature.

When I am going to record a program on my DVD recorder, I use five minute pre and post padding just to be sure I get it all. Yes, this makes makes sixty minute programs with ten minute "spaces" between them. Shrug. I don't find it frustrating since it is almost perfectly predictable.


----------



## Bad Rex (Sep 25, 2006)

*Tuner 2 issue*
I'm getting sporadic 771 errors only my second tuner. The channels affected I don't watch regularly so I'm not sure when this problem started. Sometimes the 0 strength transponders were odd and sometimes they were even. In all cases of a 771 or 0 strength signal, a quick disconnect and reconnect of the line to tuner 2 solved the problem, at least until the tuner was changed.
This problem is on both my HR20-100s. The HR20-700 is not yet affected.

*Audio "Burp" issue*
Not sure when this started either. Hoped it was just a weather glitch, but it happens often enough to be annoying. Probably it's most noticeable on TBSHD. The "burp" is an prolonged buzzerlike or rapid studdering sound. Happens on recordings as well as live TV. This happens on all my HR20s (100 or 700) doesn't matter.


----------



## jgpenzen (Feb 8, 2008)

I have had my HR 21 700 for over a year and have never encountered such issues. Since I recieved this update on 12/23 I have encountered:

1. Video Stuttering on live TV and recorded shows that starts small and builds to an annoying cresendo that makes programs unwatchable. RBR temporarily resolves it. 

2. if the Video doesn't stutter, chances are it will freeze during playback (again this happens with recordings made prior and post release). The Freeze last for 10-30 seconds and happens once or twice every 30 minutes without fail whenever I'm watching something recorded. It even occurs when rewinding through the live buffer.

3. During yesterdays daily RBR, i recieved the 'a problem has been detected on the storgage device' message. When it came online all of my recordings hit an instant 'do you want to delete'. Another RBR was required.

4. This morning the DVR wouldn't come out of standby mode after a night where there were no recordings between me going to bed and turning it on. Yep another RBR.

5. The reciever is often slow and lagging to remote commands. Hitting the list button sometimes takes 10 seconds for the list to pop. I experience this on both RF and IR settings.

Since the release I have had to RBR at least 8 times to correct these issues. Each time the DVR functions properly for a few hours, then over times the problems get worse until another RBR is needed.

Are there any plans to fix this with another release? Better yet, does DirecTV have any plans to actually focus on quality testing prior to rolling out software that breaks users boxes? Enhancements like QuickTune and DirecTV2PC are nice, but they should really focus on stability first.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

rmplatt said:


> So this morning I awoke to a screen saying that "A problem has been detected in the storage device" Sure enough the drive was unable to recover. The internal drive was a seagate 1TB that I had swapped in internally (the eSata port functionality on the HR21-100 is horrible). On the phone with Dtv and they are sending another unit. In the meantime I put the original drive back in, and it's working fine.
> 
> Hmmm, could this software update be able to detect a non-stock HD and cripple it??? It can't be. Well, I put the 1TB drive in an Antec MX1 and will try to use it with the new box when it gets here to see if it works... Hopefully I'll get a box with a more reliable eSata port.
> 
> I didn't see anyone else who had this problem, so I'm going to chalk it up to a coincidence.


Our hr21-700 died on 12/22 while playing a recorded program (froze, RBR, HDD made a clicking noise like it was dying, problem detected message). It was a brand new unit, 1 year old, stock HDD.


----------



## lpmowles (Dec 31, 2008)

If I hit either FF or RW during replay of Dexter (Showtime HD VOD download), it freezes the image and will play audio during playback. I've noticed other posts that maybe it is a Showtime only issue? Wife downloaded same episode non-HD, and plays back fine. 

Have a note into DirecTV. I'll post when I hear back.


----------



## woodsptw (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm a little late posting my errors. I installed on 12/13/2008 (HR-21)..
Error Report 20081230-3312
1. Playing VOD - if you hit pause or ff, the picture freezes. I can still here sound if I press play but the picture does not come back. 
* I tried this on 2 days in paris and perfect holiday that I recorded on 12/13 or 12/14
* I started downloading another VOD 'college road trip' and while it hasn't completed.. I am currently able to pause and fast forward with no issues.
* Maybe the VODs shortly after the release installed had problems.. maybe it wont' have the error until it completes. 
2. I'm not sure when this started but I used to be able to play my TV sound and surround sound together with no echo / delay. I currently have an echo if I use both sound sources together
3. I just tried to record the Florida/Oklahoma game and it asked me to cancel two back to back shows on channel 22 (Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice). Since I have 2 tuners, I should be able to record shows on 2 different channels at the same time. I suspect that since channel 22 has Grey's Anatomy end at 10:01 and Private Practice start at 10:01 that maybe those minutes overlap briefly and the machine thinks it needs 2 tuners during those few seconds.
* to be honest there is a general usability issue where stations end or start shows with odd times. I'd like the recording system to adjust for this. When it comes across such a conflict it should ask me if I want to start my new recording when the conflicting show ends.


----------



## woodsptw (Oct 11, 2008)

My issue with trying to record at the same appears to be related to one of my tuners. 

I just tried to record 2 things at the same time and it was a no go. This has worked before on the HR-20 in my family room. We did have a power outage that came right back the other day so I'm not sure how long this has been an issue given we've been gone a bit over the holidays and most of the shows are repeats that we don't record. 

I did a "system test" and it shows Tuner 1 showed 100% acquired, Tuner 2 showed 0%. In looking at Info & Test and scrolling down to features Tuner 1 says "SAT, Record" and Tuner 2 says only "SAT". 

Both Off-Air Tuners show "ATSC, Record".

I've not looked at this information before so I'm not sure if they are telling me Tuner 2 is not operating properly or not. 

I'm rebooting and then I'll switch the connections on the back to see if the problem follows the connection or stays with the tuner.
------------
Rebooting and then switching connections didn't help.. I did look through my recording history and noticed that after I installed the update - I have recorded 2 shows at the same time successfully so I don't think that issue has anything to do with the release. I've called Directv and have a technician coming out. (I'd love to get an HR21-200 as a replacement for the HR20 which is having problems and trial the MRV).


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

woodsptw said:


> . I just tried to record the Florida/Oklahoma game and it asked me to cancel two back to back shows on channel 22 (Grey's Anatomy and Private Practice). Since I have 2 tuners, I should be able to record shows on 2 different channels at the same time. I suspect that since channel 22 has Grey's Anatomy end at 10:01 and Private Practice start at 10:01 that maybe those minutes overlap briefly and the machine thinks it needs 2 tuners during those few seconds.
> * to be honest there is a general usability issue where stations end or start shows with odd times. I'd like the recording system to adjust for this. When it comes across such a conflict it should ask me if I want to start my new recording when the conflicting show ends.


I agree, we had the same issues with the :01 start/end times. Drove us crazy, and now that the Holidays are about over, the new episodes will be coming out again and the issue will be back. We had to go in manually each week and reset the record times,,,big pain in the butt, particularly if you forget one week. Also, it would be nice if the damn thing was smart enough to know to continue recording if a game runs late.


----------



## wb2fcr (Apr 15, 2007)

lpmowles said:


> If I hit either FF or RW during replay of Dexter (Showtime HD VOD download), it freezes the image and will play audio during playback. I've noticed other posts that maybe it is a Showtime only issue? Wife downloaded same episode non-HD, and plays back fine.
> 
> Have a note into DirecTV. I'll post when I hear back.


I've seen the exact same issue on Dexter HD VOD download.


----------



## lragusa (Mar 17, 2007)

Justinto said:


> I now get the 771 searching for channels on the second tuner only. This is not consistent and after a second, the tuner locks in the signal. This started happening after the last update only.


I got a new HR20-100 with the same issue. I notice when I remove the B-Band converters, the issue goes away. Of course, then I don't get the MPEG4 channels. I also noticed that the signal strength on Sat 101 is significantly lower (50's-70's) with the converters than without (90's).

I then checked my HR20-700 and noticed that my signal strength is lower than it used to be before the latest update (0x2af). When i removed the converters on that receiver, the signals were back up to the 90's.

What the connection is between the latest software update and B-Band converters, I can't say. But there's obviously something wrong. Should the converters be lowering signal strength from 90's to 50's, 60's and 70's? Like I said, it's happening on both receivers, but thus far only the HR20-100 has the searching for signal problem on some channels. It even shows a complete 0 on tuner 2 after switching to one of the affected channels.


----------



## ulfius (Sep 1, 2007)

vikingguy said:


> Hr20 here and get the lovely instant keep or delete bug. I wish I could decline these updates. My dvr was working so damn well until this update. I lost the only 2 shows I recorded this week I am not happy. I don't understand why the update every other day. Do it every few months after they test the **** out of it. I am not part of the beta testing group for a reason. I work off hours and depend on my DVR. Before the defenders bring up it is only TV I spend over a 100 dollars a month for the service.


My wife is really getting upset about this instant Keep or Delete and is demanding that I get a new box. I try to tell her that it's the software and not the box and getting a new one won't necessarily fix the problem. Does anyone know if they know about this problem? It seems like we're losing 4-5 programs every week (two today). The previous software seemed like it fixed the problem, but now it's back with this release.

I hesitate to call the customer support about it as they probably cannot do anything about it and only in the depths of D* is there someone that would know what I was talking about.


----------



## Woody_1 (Jan 11, 2007)

Since the last national release, when I attempt to access media share to view pictures, both of my networked HR20's lock up, with no output to the television, and require a RBR.
It happens repeatedly on both units, but they are slightly different. One will lock-up as soon as I attempt to access media share. The other lets me in to media share, and all the way to the folder with pictures and then locks up before displaying any pictures.
Anyone find a resolution for this?
Thanks!


----------



## jdmaxell (Dec 12, 2007)

Made strolling\using My Playlist painfully slow on HR21. Tried guided setup and RBR. Commitment ends soon! FOIS here I come!


----------



## Kenkong586 (Apr 3, 2007)

I've always kept native on with 480i, 720p, and 1080i enabled on my HR20-700. Typically when I'd change channels and the reso. would change, the screen would momentarily turn gray while analyzing the reso. and then switch it and go back to normal video. Yesterday, out of the blue (no pun intended) I started getting a blue screen and and extended period of time between the reso. switch. The blue screen is due to my tv not receiving a signal. What changed? What happened? I used to think I was a lucky one never having any problems with my HD DVR, but this past year has been a disaster for mine!


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

rob5819 said:


> I saw it mentioned earlier, but will also add that I can no longer use group play at all with this release on my HR21. Everytime I use group play the dvr completely locks up at the end of the first show before moving to the next show, requiring a red button reset. This is a feature I had used many times prior to this release so this behavior is new. My only thought (not fully tested) is that it has been locking up on shows that I recorded prior to soft-padding being added so maybe the dvr is looking for information at the end of the show that is not there. Since group play locks up the dvr completely I have not tested this theory with any new shows.
> 
> (Soft padding has made group play a frustrating feature anyway, since the start of the next show is in the current show, and the end of the previous show is also at the beginning of the next show, but I guess that's a different discussion.)


I can confirm that I have this exact problem but I can also confirm that it's occuring on groups that have been recorded recently...this past week. I have had this occur 2x this week.


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

kcmurphy88 said:


> According to the Popcorn Hour folks, the Direct2PC function breaks Popcorn Hour boxes on the same network by advertising a share that cannot be accessed. They claim to have passed a fix to DirecTV. However, this problem continues in 0x2af.


Sorry to hear that. Guess I'll continue to keep my HR20 disconnected from my network.


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

While watching and recording the Chargers/Colts game tonight on my local HD channel, I started experiencing the jittery video problem again. The only way I could seem to fix it was to kill the recording, change channels, and change the channel back.


----------



## Jables (Apr 24, 2008)

Bah. Instant Keep/Delete on two hockey games I've recorded in a row now. Thanks D*.


----------



## ulfius (Sep 1, 2007)

Jables said:


> Bah. Instant Keep/Delete on two hockey games I've recorded in a row now. Thanks D*.


I've found that I get fewer of the instant keep/deletes if I do a manual reset of the receiver. We've had a number of power blips around here due to the weather and I've noticed I get more of them after a dirty reboot due to one of them.


----------



## jgpenzen (Feb 8, 2008)

ulfius said:


> My wife is really getting upset about this instant Keep or Delete and is demanding that I get a new box. I try to tell her that it's the software and not the box and getting a new one won't necessarily fix the problem. Does anyone know if they know about this problem? It seems like we're losing 4-5 programs every week (two today). The previous software seemed like it fixed the problem, but now it's back with this release.
> 
> I hesitate to call the customer support about it as they probably cannot do anything about it and only in the depths of D* is there someone that would know what I was talking about.


I thought the same thing, but last week i called D* The second i mentioned the 'problem with the storage device' message i was instantly offered a replacement DVR with no shipping costs. I got it Saturday via FedEx and it was an HR22 to boot so double the HD space. Since getting it up and running I've had no issues and it is running 0x02AF. I did give up some recordings on the old DVR, but it wasn't too bad since we're just coming out of the holidays and new seasons aren't starting until January for most of our shows.


----------



## mattpol (Aug 20, 2006)

This update is utterly ABYSMAL! It has significantly slowed down my HR21. Takes forever to get to my Now Playing List and to start and stop recorded programs. Please, DirecTV, stop making changes and adding features if you can't maintain the stability achieved in a prior release!!!!!


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

dminches said:


> HR 20-700
> 
> I filled my 9 quick tune squares and selected one of the channels. It properly tuned to that channel but from that point forward I could not change the channel. The banner would change but it would not tune into any other channel. Going to the guide didn't help. Going back into quick tune didn't help. I rebooted and things returned to "normal". I haven't tried quick tune again since I don't want to have to reboot.


I experienced the banner being displayed but channel not changing this morning. I came out of Stand-by on Ch 260. I entered Ch 4 on remote, banner for Ch 4 was displayed, but DVR remained on Ch 260. Repeated with same results. Switched to old Ch 4 recording on List and it replayed okay. Went back to live TV, selected Ch 4 and banner for Ch 4 was displayed, but DVR remained on Ch 260. Selected Ch 7 and DVR changed to Ch 7. Then changed to Ch 4 and DVR finally changed to Ch 4. Checked signal strengths on both tuners, they are all good. DVR seems to be working okay now.

I haven't had this problem since 0x12a in Feb 2007.


----------



## Chip2000 (Dec 30, 2008)

Indiana627 said:


> Diagnostics Report code 20081226-317A
> 
> My HR21-100 has gotten AWFUL slow the last week. Pulling up the Menu, accessing the Playlist, scrolling though the Playlist, Deleting a show, beginning Playback of a recorded show, bringing up the Guide - all of it is SLOW.


My HR21-100 has also experienced all of this slowness since receiving this update on December 17th. Up to 20 seconds of delay after button presses. Never had this slowness with the previous 2 or 3 updates since receiving the box. Multiple RBRs and menu resets have not solved the issue.

FWIW, my HR22-100 has not suffered this slowness since receiving the update on December 17th. Both have external eSATA drives (same model of drive and same model of enclosure on both boxes).


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Chip2000 said:


> My HR21-100 has also experienced all of this slowness since receiving this update on December 17th. Up to 20 seconds of delay after button presses. Never had this slowness with the previous 2 or 3 updates since receiving the box. Multiple RBRs and menu resets have not solved the issue.
> 
> FWIW, my HR22-100 has not suffered this slowness since receiving the update on December 17th. Both have external eSATA drives (same model of drive and same model of enclosure on both boxes).


+1 for the HR21-700: No network connection.

jdg


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

Chip2000 said:


> My HR21-100 has also experienced all of this slowness since receiving this update on December 17th. Up to 20 seconds of delay after button presses. Never had this slowness with the previous 2 or 3 updates since receiving the box. Multiple RBRs and menu resets have not solved the issue.
> 
> FWIW, my HR22-100 has not suffered this slowness since receiving the update on December 17th. Both have external eSATA drives (same model of drive and same model of enclosure on both boxes).


I have 2 HR21-100's and beside the guide scrolling slow sometimes i haven't had any of the delay issues on button presses.

Both are networked.

No Swm.

No esata drives.

Using Harmony one remote for both boxes.


----------



## botsmack (Oct 22, 2008)

I posted this reply in another member's thread, but figured I needed to post it here as well. I don't have 5 posts yet, so it won't let me post a URL for the thread.

Since this last update, my box freezes more often than ever before. In fact, I never had any freezes until this update. If I have a group of shows with a few episodes (e.g., Friends) that I would like to watch all at once, when I get to the end of the show and try to fast-forward to the actual end of the recording (to advance to the next recorded episode), the box will freeze. On the other hand, if I wait for the recording to end on its own, then it will advance to the next episode without problems.

The freeze usually causes the picture to go black with just the recording progress bar at the bottom of the screen. The remote stops working and all the buttons on the front of the box stop working. The blue light will fade in and out every 5 seconds or so, like a very slow heartbeat. I have to perform an RBR in order to get the box operational again. Before performing an RBR, I've left the box in this state for upwards of 7-10 minutes hoping it was just a temporary glitch.

Then last night, it just froze during the middle of a recording. This also required an RBR.

I'm not sure what to check on the box that would help you guys notice a problem. The typical things:

Model: HR20
Software Original: 0x17e
Recent Upgrade: 0x2af, Wed 12/17
Completion Code: 0
Internal Temp: 100° F
Dish Type: Slimline-5


----------



## ToddinVA (Mar 5, 2006)

This behavior really annoys me...

1) I have something buffering.
2) I start watching a recording.
3) A recording starts.
4) I go back to live TV and the buffer is gone and it starts buffering at that point.
5) I wonder why I'm using an HR20!


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

HR20-700

I've scanned the thread and didn't see a mention of my main problem, so I thought I would post it here. 

1. First on the list is slow response to remote commands. This is a slight annoyance. 

2. This is the serious problem. Occasionally, when bringing the unit out of standby I get no picture on the TV. I get sound, though. I noticed this problem when I got a new Samsung LN32A330, but I doubt the TV is the problem. I can switch inputs to either my DVD player or AppleTV and I get a picture. When I switch back to the HR20 still no picture. I have to either do an RBR or pull the power plug. 

Regards, 
Michael


----------



## dopplerdon (Jul 14, 2007)

MichaelP said:


> HR20-700
> 
> I've scanned the thread and didn't see a mention of my main problem, so I thought I would post it here.
> 
> ...


I found that I was having the same problem using the HDMI output. When changing channels that used different resolutions the TV screen went blank because the video was losing sync.

Next time try turning off the TV only. Wait 30 seconds and see if the picture reappears.

The only way I was able to resolve this was to go into the settings menu on the HR21 and enable the 1080i resolution only. Once I did that, the problem went away. It has been 3 months now and it works fine.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

dopplerdon said:


> I found that I was having the same problem using the HDMI output. When changing channels that used different resolutions the TV screen went blank because the video was losing sync.
> 
> Next time try turning off the TV only. Wait 30 seconds and see if the picture reappears.
> 
> The only way I was able to resolve this was to go into the settings menu on the HR21 and enable the 1080i resolution only. Once I did that, the problem went away. It has been 3 months now and it works fine.


Had this problem also a couple of times since the update. It is almost as if the HDMI interface gets turned off? I get no picture or sound when this happens.

Hr20-700


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

dopplerdon said:


> Next time try turning off the TV only. Wait 30 seconds and see if the picture reappears.


Thanks for the tip. I'll try this the next time it happens. I may need to start a new thread cause I've got some questions about how my HR20-700 should work with this TV.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## altan (Sep 9, 2007)

I posted this in a separate thread, but was later informed that posting here may get DTV's attention.

I've been using my new HR23-700 with AM-21 for the past week or so. I've noticed a semi-frequent issue with OTA channels (making it inferior to my old HR10-250 with regard to OTA).

Sometimes when exiting a commercial break or when entering a commercial, the video goes crazy. It's like huge macroblocking in horizontal lines across the screen. It is reproducible if I rewind and watch again.

I've seen this on various days, across various channels. My old HR10-250 didn't exhibit this problem when connected to the same display.

Here are some videos to show what I'm talking about.

Click for Video 1
Click for Video 2
Click for Video 3

Anyone know if DTV is working on a fix?

... Altan


----------



## hoyty76 (Oct 17, 2007)

Every recording made after the box got this release installed on 12/23 4 AM I was getting the Instant Keep / Delete on. I rebooted manually using setup menu. After rebooting all those shows were deleted.

Also before rebooting my RW / FF / Pause would not work at all.

It seems I now have to babysit this DVR to the point where it might as well not be a DVR. I use a TiVo Series 3 and Vista MCE as backup for OTA recordings now since this box can't be relied upon. It was very reliable for abouth 5 months and then it just fell apart.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 1, 2005)

hoyty76 said:


> Every recording made after the box got this release installed on 12/23 4 AM I was getting the Instant Keep / Delete on. I rebooted manually using setup menu. After rebooting all those shows were deleted.
> 
> Also before rebooting my RW / FF / Pause would not work at all.
> 
> It seems I now have to babysit this DVR to the point where it might as well not be a DVR. I use a TiVo Series 3 and Vista MCE as backup for OTA recordings now since this box can't be relied upon. It was very reliable for abouth 5 months and then it just fell apart.


I have the same exact issue and it is driving me insane. I lost the freaking series finale of star gate atlantis. I had to record friday night lights 3 times to get a workable copy. I don't want to call direct tv because I have a hr20 I don't want to deal with all the issues of the AM21. This week was better than last I only lost half of my recordings the week before I lost every recording to the keep/delete.

I am at a loss of what to do I have rebooted the DVR almost every day hoping it will fix it. I hope tivo is still brining out those new units to direct tv this year.


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

MichaelP & dopplerdon -- I get the same thing on my HR20-700. However, there is a fix. It only happens if you have "Native" turned "On" (Menu => . . ., Setup => Setup => HDTV => Video). I turned "Native" to "Off" and it no longer happens. I have my "Resolutions" set to 720p & 1080i only (even though my TV accepts all resolutions). with "Native" turned "On" and the HDMI connection, it will always try to re-negotiate the hand-shaking.

By turning the "Native" to "Off", you can force the resolution to what you want it to be, and it won't re-negotiate the settings (and you won't get the program blanking problems).


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

I have several other issues, however.

*1.) So far, with every update (for at least the last 3), I keep getting the DirecTV Screen Saver coming on at random intervals.* We have our TV on 24/7 for background purposes, and this screen saver pop-up (with program blanking) is very disturbing, and extremely annoying, to say the least.

2.) Some *commercials* come on with the *audio volume around 10dB to 20dB louder *than the program they are associated with. The more obnoxious the commercial, the louder it seems to be. *The absolute worst ones are for the DirecTV PPV advertising for Wrestling (which we both find disgusting), which seem to be almost 30dB louder*. DirecTV, there is no one to blame for the latter, except you - since it's your own advertising.

3.) Last night, we had a *"Special" pop-up for a PPV program* (which blanked the program we were watching) - *we didn't request it and cancel was not one of the options offered*. I couldn't get rid of it by hitting "Exit" on the remote. I had to hit one of the 2 choices and then hit exit in order to get rid of it. I'm using DirecTV for watching programming of my choice and not for having it totally interrupted by unsolicited material, for which I would have to pay extra. This has never happened before, and I hope it will not happen again.

Aside from these complaints, I am very happy with my DirecTV service and equipment performance. It beats my other choices for price/programming and overall program video quality (unwarranted stretching of 4:3 SD program material to a 16:9 aspect ratio because the channel is supposed to be a HD channel and poor quality SD programming source material, excepted). I am presuming that that latter problem occurs on HD channels provided by all competing providers, since it is a choice of the broadcast network involced (OTA is the only source where that doesn't occur).

PS -- DBSTalk, your "Download This Tread" function is not working (I get a 404 error).


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

altan said:


> I posted this in a separate thread, but was later informed that posting here may get DTV's attention.
> 
> I've been using my new HR23-700 with AM-21 for the past week or so. I've noticed a semi-frequent issue with OTA channels (making it inferior to my old HR10-250 with regard to OTA).
> 
> ...


I'm seeing the same problem on both of my HR21-700s when recording local HD channels through the AM21. I still have an HR10-250 connected and for a test, I recorded the same local program on the HR21 and the HR10. The HR21 had the problem, the HR10 did not.


----------



## mosoccer (Apr 28, 2008)

altan said:


> I posted this in a separate thread, but was later informed that posting here may get DTV's attention.
> 
> I've been using my new HR23-700 with AM-21 for the past week or so. I've noticed a semi-frequent issue with OTA channels (making it inferior to my old HR10-250 with regard to OTA).
> 
> ...


I too am seeing the exact same thing these videos are showing when recording OTA with my HR21-100/AM21.


----------



## jginaz (Sep 27, 2007)

I turned on the system this morning and there was no signal from the HR20-100. I checked all of the HDMI connections and they looked OK. Then did a RBR and all is back. Maybe the box was up late celebrating the Cardinals victory last nite


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

(Forgive me if this is the wrong place to post this but this is my first report.)

Nothing out of the ordinary, RBR after trying to play a program -> black screen.


----------



## Marty999 (Mar 15, 2008)

1st week of january we began getting slowness on remote. It worsened a bit. Then several lockups (my wife had to reboot). No audio stutter at this point. Ocassional video pauses got worse. Then yesterday, video of football games got so bad (on OTA and D* signals) it was unwatchable. It was worse when paused and unpaused, but it was also a problem when live. 

At this point, I hadn't been aware of the update, but went to the forums and learned of the problems with the update and the possibility the db is filling up. (We received update 12/18, but were away most of Christmas week.) I usually have the disk between 18 -25% free. I also noticed the blue light on the front of the e-sata case flickering (I never noticed it before, though it may have always been there other posters in different thread said this is normal). 

With all this, I tried front reset button. When it came back on we got a blue screen saying it found problems on the disk and it was trying to correct them. 6 hours later (midnight last night) it finished checking the disk and it came back on -- beautifully. The guide was speedy, all recorded programs still playable (at least a random sample of them). 

Today started well and I watched the football games recorded and all was well. In the evening tonight athe first udio stutter started ocassionally. I recorded 24 and was watching now and the audio stutter became so bad it's unwatcable (20 minutes from the end of two hour premiere. I decided to add my voice of concern with the update. 

----------------
HR 20-700
esata (seagate 750 GB in Antec Mx-1 case -- six months old and checked in Seatools before installation)
HDMI
network cable disconnected since last night


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Eagles/Giants game today,,,complete mess. Constant audio burps/stutters, video pixelations and green screens. D* just continues to satisfy.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

I recorded four programs over the weekend. This morning they all had been deleted and I didn't do it. What would cause that?


----------



## pjdavep (Aug 26, 2008)

altan said:


> I posted this in a separate thread, but was later informed that posting here may get DTV's attention.
> 
> I've been using my new HR23-700 with AM-21 for the past week or so. I've noticed a semi-frequent issue with OTA channels (making it inferior to my old HR10-250 with regard to OTA).
> 
> ...


I am having this same issue with my AM-21 and HR21-700 in Jacksonville, FL. Thanks for uploading these vids. My issue appears more like video tearing from top to bottom.

Later,
pjdavep


----------



## pjdavep (Aug 26, 2008)

I know it's a little late, but here's an issue I had during the last week of Sunday ticket. Hopefully a resolution can be put into the code before next years NFL season starts:

HR21-700 w/AM-21 in Jacksonville, FL

I have the Sunday Ticket/Superfan HD.

1) I was watching the 1pm OTA 47-1 showing of the Raiders/Bucs. The end of the game was coming very close to the 4:15pm mark and past experience has told me that they would cut the end of the game in order to switch to the Jacksonville/Baltimore game, since I am in the Jags coverage area. So a little after 4pm, in order to not miss the end of the game, I tried to start recording the Sunday ticket showing (channel 7XX-1), even though I knew it would probably be blacked out.

2) When I brought the guide up and hit record on that channel, it hung for a couple minutes, gave me some kind of error message (I forgot the exact verbiage), then changed the channel I was watching from 47-1 to 47 (the MPEG4 DirecTV feed)! Luckily I had nothing buffered on 47-1, or I would have lost it.

The rcvr should not change the channel automatically for me without prompting!

Later,
pjdavep


----------



## dandukem (Aug 20, 2007)

Several times in the past three weeks I've turned on my HR20-700 (0x2af, HDMI, Native OFF, 1080i ON) to find a snowy/blank screen. It jumps between the snowy and blank screens every few seconds. The audio is connected to my AVR via optical and that seems to work fine. I can change the channel on the HR20 and the screen continues to do the same thing but I can hear the channel change on the AVR. A RBR takes care of the problem until it happens the next time which could anytime in the next couple of days.

Any ideas?


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm still experiencing Tuner 2 771 errors on both 700s and audio dropouts. The 771 errors were there before the upgrade and the audio dropouts since the upgrade. We lost multiple recordings on both machines including black screen recordings and automatic deletes. Very buggy. I assume they are working on the next attempt. :nono:


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

narrod said:


> I'm still experiencing Tuner 2 771 errors on both 700s and audio dropouts. The 771 errors were there before the upgrade and the audio dropouts since the upgrade. We lost multiple recordings on both machines including black screen recordings and automatic deletes. Very buggy. I assume they are working on the next attempt. :nono:


If only,,,,it seems D* is happy to just add new "features" that often don't work, rather than fix the issues that previous releases created.


----------



## pjdavep (Aug 26, 2008)

HR21-700 w/AM-21 in Jacksonville, FL

I've noticed this issue before, but haven't reported it.

Watching an OTA recording from 25-1 last night and I would hit the "30 second slip" button when a commercial was starting. The front panel light of the rcvr would blink to indicate it got the command from the remote, but nothing would happen. I would have to hit the button again for it to start fast forwarding, almost like the first command woke up the HR21, and then once awake it would listen to further commands.

Next time this happens I will see if the command is ever executed if I wait 10-15 seconds. 

Later,
pjdavep


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

Add me to the list of people who lost all their recordings on an eSATA drive when the curernt NR came out. 

I had temporarily disconnected my eSATA drive (Seagate FAP 750 GB) from my HR20 because I had been having some difficulty with recordings freezing on playback. I was not sure if it was the external drive. Around Thanksgiving I disconnected it, assuming that at some point I might reconnect it to watch the 70 hours or so of programming I had on it. While it was disconnected, the current NR was released. 

Saturday, the same freezing happened without the external drive connected. Concluding it wasn't the drive, I connected it again this morning. The DVR booted up fine, and when I went to "list" it was empty with 100% free space. Restarting made no difference. The programs are gone.

Well, I guess I can start filling the drive up again now!

SMK


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, a couple more new episodes of NCIS and The Mentalist watched tonight, and once again, the whole experience ruined by constant pixelation, green screen, audio burps, picture drops, etc. This is really getting old. My contract is up in June, but I believe if this is not fixed in short order, I will be calling Directv and demand they release me from the contract. After all, I entered the contract thinking I would be able to watch "watchable" tv, and they are giving me nothing but SH*T. I suggest others give this consideration as well. It is a complete cluster fu** and NOT ACCEPTABLE. Do you hear me D*? You people are idiots.

Edit: Almost forgot. During several other programs today there was constant video stutter. D*, DO YOU READ THIS THREAD? DO YOU NOT VIEW YOUR OWN DAMN SERVICE TO MAKE SURE IT IS WORKING CORRECTLY??


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

Problem with exiting from playing video from media server.

This morning I started watching video from Netflix using Playon. Video plays fine.
Part way through I decided to stop. Pressed the Exit button.
Screen came up saying that both tuners were recording and that I needed to cancel one to tune to channel 212 (the channel I was watching prior). Since I did not wish to cancel the recording I pressed Exit again and was returned to the Netflix video.

Appears to be no way out of watching the video from the media server if both tuners are recording and neither of them are tuned to the channel that was active prior to starting the video.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Blows my mind that Directv changed the previous version which worked really well for most people, and updated us to this buggy version!

All my coworkers have seen the Dreaded "Guide Signal Error, needs to reboot” message and they all have had Random audio buzzes, peoples voices sounding robotic on CNN and other stations. 

I can live with the audio issue but this rebooting thing has made me so weary of the DVR that I now reset it myself every 3 days so that it doesn’t do one on its own reboots right in the middle of a show or a good game. With the older software I reset it every 2 weeks as a precaution but this one is 4 times more unreliable.

Directv ever thought of adding "CANCEL" to that reboot request, so we can watch our show then reboot at our leisure? Better yet ditch the feature and go back to what worked before.


----------



## altan (Sep 9, 2007)

In some cases the AM-21 / HR defect occurs in the middle of the program. It seems much more likely to occur when the video transitions to black. I've uploaded another example of the problem that occurs in Fox's 24 right as the black screen with text appears.

While harder to see, notice that little blocks of random dots appear ever after the major problems have resolved themselves.

Click for Video #24

... Altan



altan said:


> I posted this in a separate thread, but was later informed that posting here may get DTV's attention.
> 
> I've been using my new HR23-700 with AM-21 for the past week or so. I've noticed a semi-frequent issue with OTA channels (making it inferior to my old HR10-250 with regard to OTA).
> 
> ...


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

HR21-200 w/ AM21-700

Just got back from a rather long vacation. 0x2af downloaded a couple days before we left (12/17), and we did not really watch much TV the first week we were back.

In the past two days I've had to red-button-reset the DVR no less than three times a day.

I've noticed several things:

1. The unit will power up via the remote (I use I/R mode, not RF), but the buttons on the remote and front panel are unresponsive. Solution: RBR

2. Older shows appear in the LIST, but do not play. Solution: Delete old show

3. Playback, when it works is VERY jerky (video stutters, audio does not). Solution: Deal with it

4. Live HD TV, no recordings in progress, also jerky video. Solution: Watch the SD channel, RBR before we go to bed

5. FF and REW show heavy pixelation (more like blockulation). Solution: None

6. Picture freezes. Buttons unresponsive. Sometimes it happens during FF/REW, but yesterday I had it while watching live (HD) TV. Solution: Unplug DVR (last night) and it still sits unplugged today. 

I'll plug it in later, and I plan to call DTV as the use of the DVR has become so annoying that I'm watching analog TV via my TV's internal (NTSC, no ATSC) tuner. I find the numerous resets to be beyond the limit of my patience. I've seen issues in the past, but this is unlike anything I've seen before. 

I hope help is on the way (in the form of new software).

Eric

PS. I'll check SS later, as maybe, just maybe, that's playing a role. I have a very solid mount though, and the wires look good. I'll post back if anything looks unusual with the SS.

-ew

PPS. 

7. Yeah, I got the slow response to button presses too, but it's such a "minor" thing compared to the other problems that I forgot to mention it.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

EricJRW said:


> HR21-200 w/ AM21-700
> 
> Just got back from a rather long vacation. 0x2af downloaded a couple days before we left (12/17), and we did not really watch much TV the first week we were back.
> 
> ...


Isn't D* Fun?? I have nearly all the issues you have as well. I'm waiting for the Dish ViP 922 to come out, and if these issues are not fixed to my satisfaction by then, I will be making the switch. I have had enough, and really doubt that anything is being done to fix these issues.


----------



## labatt79 (Jan 16, 2008)

HR20-700 didn't record first 7 minutes of Numbers (also known as Numb3rs).


----------



## DennisMileHi (Aug 29, 2007)

studdad said:


> Isn't D* Fun??


I feel like I must chime in here. I have 4 HD DVRs, two with AM21s. HR21-100, HR22-100, and two HR21-700s, one with a 1 TB eSATA drive. I have missed no recordings, seen no breakups, and the devices work pretty much as they should. Sometimes, the receivers are very slow on remote commands and other times, they are actually pretty fast. I haven't been able to figure out when or why. I have noticed more volume level changes with the new release but that's about it.

Maybe, your cabling or dish setups should be checked as I have seen others fix problems by tightening everything up or having a service call to check the dish alignment. I am really sorry for troubles that people have, but I seriously doubt that a majority of D* customers are seeing these kind of major problems or there would clearly be MORE postings.

Good luck with some improvement... however that occurs!


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

DennisMileHi said:


> I feel like I must chime in here. I have 4 HD DVRs, two with AM21s. HR21-100, HR22-100, and two HR21-700s, one with a 1 TB eSATA drive. I have missed no recordings, seen no breakups, and the devices work pretty much as they should. Sometimes, the receivers are very slow on remote commands and other times, they are actually pretty fast. I haven't been able to figure out when or why. I have noticed more volume level changes with the new release but that's about it.
> 
> Maybe, your cabling or dish setups should be checked as I have seen others fix problems by tightening everything up or having a service call to check the dish alignment. I am really sorry for troubles that people have, but I seriously doubt that a majority of D* customers are seeing these kind of major problems or there would clearly be MORE postings.
> 
> Good luck with some improvement... however that occurs!


Well, this did not start to occur until the updates came out. In fact, I had my ENTIRE system redone two months prior to the last two updates. It was working FLAWLESSLY before those updates, and I still have very strong signals with nearly everything in the 80's and 90s (just a couple in the 70s). So, I would definately say the updates are to blame, seeing as the problems started the day after the first of the last two updates. So, what could be to blame? I would say one of the following:

1). The updates are to blame, yet they only effect certain hardware (I have an HR22-100)

2). Directv is moving things around on transponders and causing issues in certain parts of the country.

3). The channels are to blame, but for some reason they just started having issues the day after I received the first update and have continued since then.

I don't know what is to blame, but I am certain it is not the hardware itself. It is one of the three above, and since it started after the update, my bet is the update. In any case, D* is the provider I pay, and needs to fix these issues.


----------



## mgmrick (Oct 19, 2004)

I watch mostly local channels....and they are awful....sound breaks up..video breaks ups

All my signals are great and no bad weather. I want my tivo's back


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

Got a new one:

8. Recorded 2 episodes of Battlestar Galactica (SciFi HD) on Friday (last episode of the last season and the new episode this season) for watching on Saturday. I had a couple of the "freezes", but this time I _could_ skip or FF over them. It seemed that maybe they were at the end/beginning of commercials, but the other thing I noticed is that ~6 minutes (29 - 35) of the last season show were not recorded. At the start of the missing 6 minutes the DVR froze, but this time when I fast forwarded (or maybe I used skip) the DVR jumped ahead 6 minutes. Maybe this is what the other freezes were too, but this was the first time I noticed the missing recording (and it was a crucial time too).

My disappointment continues to grow.


----------



## jginaz (Sep 27, 2007)

Today I hit the 10 second back button on my HR20-100 and it froze with no signal on the TV and no response to remote or buttons. I see this problem trying to play Netflix movies with Playon, but didn't expect it with a supported function.

Jay


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Issue - Using QuickTune to get to ESPN2 while the tennis was on. I got a 721 error.

But when tuning directly to 209, it worked perfectly.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

9. I seem to be having more HDMI handshake issue too (Samsung HL-P5063W). Tunning to an HD channel (sat or ATSC) I seem to get my "no handshake" screen (a mostly green screen with plenty of pixelation) more than I used too. Changing to an SD channel and back will often "fix" the problem, but my wife seems to have trouble with this trick... Which means I get to hear about it.


----------



## wrk24wheel (Aug 29, 2007)

I am not sure if this is a software or hardware problem. But my HR21 and HR22 are the only hardware that I own that has a problem with my LCD screens. Every other component works just fine. If I shut off the LCD, then the IR remote works fine. As soon as I turn the TV on, the IR remote dies. Too much interference I have been told. I even purchased an external LCD friendly remote repeater, but still have the problem as the IR is hitting the HR22 directly.

I have spoke to Direct and they are telling me this may be a software issue, not necessarily a hardware issue. I have done a search on the net and have found this is a common problem with these boxes. Can anyone tell me if this is true? I don't want to switch to Dish or cable if this is something that may be fixed. However, looking at issues from others, this has been happening since the HR20.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

wrk24wheel said:


> I am not sure if this is a software or hardware problem. But my HR21 and HR22 are the only hardware that I own that has a problem with my LCD screens. Every other component works just fine. If I shut off the LCD, then the IR remote works fine. As soon as I turn the TV on, the IR remote dies. Too much interference I have been told. I even purchased an external LCD friendly remote repeater, but still have the problem as the IR is hitting the HR22 directly.
> 
> I have spoke to Direct and they are telling me this may be a software issue, not necessarily a hardware issue. I have done a search on the net and have found this is a common problem with these boxes. Can anyone tell me if this is true? I don't want to switch to Dish or cable if this is something that may be fixed. However, looking at issues from others, this has been happening since the HR20.


Can you switch to RF mode on the remote? Of course I'm just assuming that's supported on the 22... I have the HR-21, so aren't bigger numbers better (if the 21 has it, doesn't the 22)?


----------



## wrk24wheel (Aug 29, 2007)

EricJRW said:


> Can you switch to RF mode on the remote? Of course I'm just assuming that's supported on the 22... I have the HR-21, so aren't bigger numbers better (if the 21 has it, doesn't the 22)?


Yes. RF works fine. But I cannot use RF on my Pronto remote.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

This may have already been reported, but this thread is a bit long. 

The bottom banner that is displayed when you hit Play, Pause, etc, stays onscreen for 5 seconds regardless of what is selected in the Display setup. Which is weird because the selections there are 2, 4, or 6 seconds. Yes, you can press Exit or Play to remove it, but a second button press is problematical, especially, if you use Exit at the wrong time. 

Before this last upgrade I could put up with the 2s delay, even though I'd prefer the TiVo backdoor code that removed this bar almost immediately.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

wrk24wheel said:


> Yes. RF works fine. But I cannot use RF on my Pronto remote.


Ah, I see. I missed that.

So here's my new one:

10. While watching USA HD, last night around 11 or 12 PM, the video would freeze but audio would continue. After about 5 minutes, the video would start again. I switched to the SD channel for USA and still had the same problem. This occured about 4 or 5 times. My wife did not enjoy Monk at all. The channel up/down worked, in that the new channel was displayed, but the DVR did not actually change channel.

I did a spot check on SS and 101 looked good. There were a few 0s (not N/A), but everything else was 86 and above.

I did a RBR and went to bed.


----------



## johnr9e (Nov 27, 2006)

wrk24wheel said:


> Yes. RF works fine. But I cannot use RF on my Pronto remote.


I've been having a similar problem on my HR20-100 since late November. I'm not sure if its just the lag others have seen, a different software problem, or a failing IR sensor, but it only occurs on IR. RF works fine. I have tried to rule out IR interference by covering the sensor window except for a small pinhole and placing the Harmony RF/IR relay flasher over the hole. Same result.

The IR will work for periods of time (even long ones) then stop working for shorter periods of time. During non-working periods, the power light on the HR20 does not flash in response to the commands. Just for thoroughness, during non-working periods, Harmony IR to the receiver and other devices continues to work.

Slimline/WB68+OTA-> HR20-100-> (HDMI) -> Denon 3808ci -> (HDMI) -> Maxent 50x3. HR20 also connected to (wired) ethernet. Twonky server on an NAS is on the network but I only use it to stream to the Denon (as it does not require transcoding by the NAS).


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Waited a long time to see Fringe again, and it was a mess tonight. CONSTANT audio burps, audio drops, 2-3 second lip sync issues, video stutter, and video "jumps. My favorite show after Lost. Thanks again D*


----------



## mjbvideo (Jan 15, 2006)

Caller ID:
Hasn't worked since 2af was installed on 12/23. (just noticed it wasn't working - tells you how much I missed it!)
Tried deleting the CID log, soft restart and then hard restart. Next, I tried leaving it un-plugged for 30 minutes before restart. No go.
I fixed it by manually installing 2af (0-2-4-6-8) again after the hard restart. Note that I've had to do this for a number of previous updates in order to fix issues.
Overall - I'm still very pleased with this unit - after months of it being in the POS category. I'm still looking forward to getting the new TIVO units for my remaining TV's. I'm a die-hard TIVO fan.


----------



## Insomniac2k (Aug 22, 2007)

With network shows coming back in full force, I've come across an issue. It has happened twice, and I remember more details about the second time.

I like to check the to do list to see what is/isn't recording and add overlap if I have back-to-back recordings. I also see if it makes sense to record a lower priority show (that is listed as Won't Record) and watch something live if more than 2 shows need to record at once.

Yesterday there was a 2 Hour Bones on FOX (8-10 ET), Grey's Anatomy on ABC (9-10 ET) and The Office/30 Rock on NBC (9-10 ET). I have Grey's, Office and 30 Rock at a higher priority than Bones so Bones wasn't going to record. I decided I would rather it record. So, from the to do list, I selected Bones, went to the Record Once page and chose to record it. It threw up the conflict screen with the Cancel Request, Cancel 1 and Cancel 2 options. I chose Cancel 1 or 2 (I think 2) to cancel Office/30 Rock and when I went to the to do list those two shows were gone, but Bones was too. I looked at the Guide and it also didn't have the "R" icon. I waited an hour, it still wasn't there so I added it (with no conflict). A similar thing happened with Lost and Old Christine/Gary Unmarried on Wednesday.

In the past, when I did that, the new recording was added and the ones I chose were cancelled. Now the shows are cancelled, but the new recording isn't added.

I have the HR20-700.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

This is an odd one...

I came home last night. Turned on HR20-100. TV on the right input (via HDMI). All I got was a black screen. Turned to component and had picture and sound. Rebooted the box and HDMI returned.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

I've been having this reoccurring issue where I can turn on the HR21 with the remote, but once on, the HR21 does not respond to the remote. The remote is in IR mode, and I know it's sending because the TV shows it's receiving a signal. It's happened several times, with a RBR being the only thing that worked. Well last night I switched the remote back to RF mode, and with the first power-up for today, it worked... I mention this in case anyone else is having similar problems, this may be a solution.


----------



## Kenkong586 (Apr 3, 2007)

1/21/09-10:00PM--CSI: NY did not record due to an unexpected error (3). I had Lost recording from 8:59p-11:01p and Criminal Minds recording from 8:59P-10:01P with CSI: NY scheduled from 9:59PM-11:01PM. Very annoying, no reason it shouldn't record.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

HR23-700 (New install on 1/22/09)
2 Diagnostics Keys:
*20090123-148E*
*20090123-4F1*

Experienced several issues with the new HR23-700 this afternoon/evening.
It began with the box "freezing up" and giving constant 771 error messages.
I restarted via menu to see solid blue and pink screens,no video/no audio.
Rebooted again to get programming back on the TV,but the video was a very bright pink color,with no audio.
The last reset has worked out well so far,the HR23 appears to be back where it was at before all of this stuff popped up.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Kenkong586 said:


> 1/21/09-10:00PM--CSI: NY did not record due to an unexpected error (3). I had Lost recording from 8:59p-11:01p and Criminal Minds recording from 8:59P-10:01P with CSI: NY scheduled from 9:59PM-11:01PM. Very annoying, no reason it shouldn't record.


This :01 crap really pisses me off.


----------



## bsnelson (Jul 6, 2007)

I've noticed two strange things on my HR20-100 in the last couple of days; no idea if they're related. 

1. When I change channels, the top banner stays on the screen until I press exit. It doesn't seem to "time out". 
2. When watching live TV, the bottom banner shows the name of the current show, but the timeline is only 30 minutes long, no matter how long the show really is, and the current position is somewhere within this range. Further, there is no green "history" bar, even if I have space to rewind or FF. 

These (or this) are a first for me. Do I need to do that diagnostic thing for this, and if so, how do I do it? Internal drive only, haven't tried rebooting, and it's been up for at least a couple of weeks. 

Brad


----------



## tomallison24 (Dec 10, 2008)

c141heaven said:


> I had an HR21-700 ... until it started acting very strange last week ... it would show programs recording correctly..but when you went to play them it gave two options: Keep or Delete.... and while watching live TV the picture would just freeze up and the unit would not respond to any remote control inputs at all. After about 30-60 seconds it would resume playing live TV.
> 
> I did several resets and everything I knew they would tell me to do when I called about it, all to no effect. So then I called ... and did it all again. They ending up sending me a (new?) HR21-200 .... and it's doing the similar things. As soon as I plugged it in it went through the latest software update .... and I still the same problems. I've got two TIVO brand units elsewhere in the house...and NEVER have had problems with them. The stuttering, freezing, and just generally #$% software from HDTV is getting to be too much to put up with.


I'll be no help but both of my daughters recently got new HR22-100 receivers, one daughter has absolutely no lost recordings while the other daughter loses more than half of her recordings and shows the "keep or deletes". Must be the individual boxes?


----------



## skimmilk (Jan 12, 2008)

Another 771 on tuner 2. RBR fixed the problem but this is just sad.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

HR20-700 with 771 errors on locals. again, it's like 5 of the last 7 days now. no fix with rbr


----------



## wolfman730 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have 2 HR20-700's that were having 771 issues. I called D* and was told that they were going to send a fix thru the phone line ( software patch maybe). Anyway that was a couple of weeks ago and so far, (knock on wood) , I haven't had any problems.


----------



## FilmMixer (Aug 29, 2006)

ccsoftball7 said:


> This is an odd one...
> 
> I came home last night. Turned on HR20-100. TV on the right input (via HDMI). All I got was a black screen. Turned to component and had picture and sound. Rebooted the box and HDMI returned.


Started having the issue this week also.. a launch HR20-700... no HDMI when first turned on, and the box is very slow to switch resolutions... which doesn't help.

Reboot brings the HDMI back...


----------



## quarky42 (Oct 11, 2007)

HR23-700, brand new, just updated to 0X02AF. 

When I pause something I am watching the audio on my receiver freaks out. It blinks Linear PCM 48 (Sony STR-DG92 connected via HDMI). This is like the audio signal is cutting in and out very fast. I hope it doesn't mess up my receiver causing it to switch so quickly.

The audio stream of this particular show is LPCM 48 anyway, but seeing the blinking while a show is paused is driving me nuts.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

First 771 message in a while for me, but only on HBOHD (east not west) and HDNet only. Did a RBR but nothing fixed it. Hr21-700

EDIT: Now all 771 on MP4 HD stations.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

altan said:


> In some cases the AM-21 / HR defect occurs in the middle of the program. It seems much more likely to occur when the video transitions to black. I've uploaded another example of the problem that occurs in Fox's 24 right as the black screen with text appears.
> 
> While harder to see, notice that little blocks of random dots appear ever after the major problems have resolved themselves.
> 
> ...


I get this same issue, also have intermittent garbled audio on all Local HD channels through the AM-21, but have had this since I got it, and just assumed it was normal.


----------



## rgignac (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm experiencing an incompatibility between an LG 26LG40 LCD TV and an HR22-100 receiver connected via HDMI. The HR22 is running software version 0x2AF.

When both devices are initially powered on, the LG TV displays "connecting" for approx. 10 seconds and then "no signal." After 1 to 6 minutes in this state, the LG will suddenly connect and operate normally. Power cycling the LG one or more times after the initial failure will also correct the problem (leaving HR22 powered on). Once connection is established, everything operates normally.

I've tried switching HR22 receivers, along with an HDMI cable from a different manufacturer. I've also tried Native Off and one fixed resolution (720p or 1080i), and Native On and multiple resolutions (480p, 720p, 1080i). None of these changes made any difference to the problem described above. (Please note, this LG model doesn’t support 480i over HDMI.)

I connected a Sony DVD player via HDMI using the exact same cable and LG input as is normally used by the HR22. The Sony DVD player connected to the LG TV in less than 10 seconds. I repeated this test twice, allowing for both devices to be powered down for several hours between tests.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

rgignac said:


> I'm experiencing an incompatibility between an LG 26LG40 LCD TV and an HR22-100 receiver connected via HDMI. The HR22 is running software version 0x2AF.
> 
> When both devices are initially powered on, the LG TV displays "connecting" for approx. 10 seconds and then "no signal." After 1 to 6 minutes in this state, the LG will suddenly connect and operate normally. Power cycling the LG one or more times after the initial failure will also correct the problem (leaving HR22 powered on). Once connection is established, everything operates normally.
> 
> ...


What happens if you turn one on before the other? For me, it's the TV... If the TV is on first, the HDMI handshake (for copy-protection) is much more reliable. You might need to do something similar (I had to reprogram my multi-remote to turn the TV on first and give it more "warm-up").


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Almost everytime I use 30 second skip multiple times on an SD (BBCA) show it doesn't return to normal playback...it goes into some form of FF. Hitting pause, play, etc. will not fix this. The only cure so far is to hit the skip back key.

HR21-200


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Oct 12, 2005)

I have an HR20-700, I have A&EHD as one of my quick tune channels. When I go to select it through the quick tune menu - I get some PPV channel. One night it was a Carolina Hurricanes game, the next a Basketball game. If I go (CH down) I do get to BBCA. And then if I go Channel Up, I'm on A&E....


----------



## HDbruce (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a mysterious problem with the new quick tune feature. Yesterday I tried to quick tune to Ch 209, ESPN2HD. I received a "channel not purchased" message. Knowing that to be false, I tuned 209 manually and everything worked OK. I re-saved the correctly tuned channel in the quick tune box but when I switched to another channel and back to the new entry I received the same "channel not purchased" message. I verified with the guide that it has indeed tuned to Ch209(HD). The other 8 channels in the Quick Tune box work fine, including Ch 206, ESPNHD. The equipment is an HR20-100. Strange. <reposted from a Quick Tune thread>


----------



## rgignac (Jan 19, 2009)

I've tried leaving the LG TV on and power toggling the HR22 with no effect to the decribed problem.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

After having no issues in awhile, had a reboot while recording(or not recording) Lost last night. Was playing the Wii last night and seeing the orange light recording Lost was a good thing, then at about 830 or was it 930? I see the blue circle going around. :nono2:

Guess I will have to watch on PC now to catch up.


----------



## AaronF (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a HR20-100 and a HR20-700 and been having the following issue: I will be watching channel 206 (ESPNHD) on the HR20-100 and after about 1 hour of viewing, it will begin to pixellate and freeze completely. I have pulled up the same channel at the same time on the HR20-700 and have not seen this issue. This leads me to believe it is software related or bad BBC or dying HR20-100. Any thoughts anyone? As always thanks to all here for great info!


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

Let me be a broken record to emphasize how extremely annoying this is getting...

The guide/channel/etc. remote response time on our HR21 is even worse with this release than the last. And, we all know that the delay builds, too. And that "it's known and going to be addressed." 

It's as slow as molasses in January. Oh, wait... it's still January...
Please get it fixed pronto!


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah this update is pretty bad. I wish they had left things like they where before this update!


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

So, last night I'm watching watching Fox Business News HD on my HR20-700. I noticed that it was time for it to record the show about Air Force One on Nat Geo HD. After a few minutes I got bored and decided to start watching the currently recording program on Nat Geo HD. I started the recording and it is blank - black screen and no sound.

I figured the tuner had flaked out so, I checked the signal strength. Tuner 1 was normal and fine on all sats. Tuner 2 showed zero signal strength on all sats. As usual, a menu reset fixed the problem and both tuners started behaving normally.

This is not surprising since we had had a fairly hard rain here about 24 hours before. The problem, as has been discussed here extensively, is that one tuner frequently fails to recover after signal is lost due to rain fade. A reset is required to fix it.

As I suspected, this problem is responsible for blank recordings. Otherwise, the box continues to behave more or less normally other than menus and other operations being a little slow. So, it is possible for this problem to occur and go unnoticed for days or weeks and cause blank recordings.

I bet a lot of people have this same issue and just don't know it.

This is not a new issue with this software release. It seems to have started with a national rollout two or three versions ago.


----------



## Opie (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm having trouble with my HR20 (700 I think) - when watching a recording of a local station off of DirecTV's locals feed, I am seeing slight video pixellation-type issues frequently that I don't see when watching the problem "live." I tried resetting my box and still notice the problem. Is this a symptom of a hard drive issue? What should I do to address this?


----------



## skiingj (Jan 30, 2009)

When playing multiple shows from a folder the box hangs when at the end of the first show. In order for it to crash I am pressing play on the folder so its starts playing the first show and should continue playing the second show. Unfortunately it usually hangs at the end of the first show. The only way I can get back control of the box I have to perform a reboot with the little red button. I’ve searched this forum and can’t find any other reports of this problem. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

altan said:


> In some cases the AM-21 / HR defect occurs in the middle of the program. It seems much more likely to occur when the video transitions to black. I've uploaded another example of the problem that occurs in Fox's 24 right as the black screen with text appears.
> 
> While harder to see, notice that little blocks of random dots appear ever after the major problems have resolved themselves.
> 
> ...


Just got a new HR22 & AM-21 to replace an HR20 and am seeing this problem as well. Great job on the video. Wonder if anyone at DirecTV has looked at the video. The HR20 definitely didn't do this.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

AM21 Owners:

If you are having stuttering problems (OTA or satellite chans) you might want to try the following:

With your DVR on, and on an OTA channel, reach behind your AM21 and unplug the USB cable. When you see the error message, plug it back. At this point a RBR may be required (it was for me). After the RBR your stuttering may be gone... At least it was for me.

Chances are you've got nothing to loose. My old recordings still show the stuttering, but after the RBR everything is working fine (many days now). You might want to give it a try.

[edit] Hope me adding this does not go against the "issues only" part of this thread... I thought about this a few hours later...


----------



## jconinc (Sep 8, 2007)

HR20-700 doesn't like to record the audio of one of my local channels - Knoxville, TN Channel 8). If I watch the channel live while the program is recording, the audio is fine. If I go to the recording (both while it is being recorded and after the recording has finished) the audio is not present. Even more strange, this only happens when I record the local news in the morning.

Any other Knoxville people out there that have experienced this problem? Any suggestions from anyone?

Thanks.


----------



## rbutler (Aug 29, 2006)

I have been getting the 771 messages often since the update, and am on the phone with DTV right now (on hold of course). I explained the whole situation how my HR20 is complaining about lack of signal, despite the fact that the other tuner is receiving fine from the same satellite and the signal strength shows a strong signal. 

The CSR on the phone attempted to walk me though the normal steps (reboot, check another unit in my house, etc) all proved pointless since I had already done that. 

I explained that this seems to be a bigger problem as a few people I know are having this problem, and she was "shocked" to hear that as she had not heard of any problems since the upgrade. SHe checked her "email lists" to see if they had any other similar reports and what a surprise......she found nothing. 

My ticket is being escalated to her "engineers" that I am sure will be all over this in a hurry and get back to me quickly.


----------



## smiceli3 (Dec 3, 2008)

My HR22 has been a disaster since the upgrades with signal issues. If I RBR the channel will be fine, but I then cannot change the channel and return again without issues. Also, all other receivers have a perfect signal, but my HR22 is all over the map.

I generally get specific issues with ESPNU, the Active channel, and other SD's. Otherwise even my signals from the 101 are sketchy, with some minor but reglularly intervaled pixelation on my locals.

I'm really getting fed up, because I am not giving this receiver back considering I have 60 hours worth of stuff on there to watch that I can never rerecord (not movies). I know it is not the receiver or my sat setup.


----------



## jdmaxell (Dec 12, 2007)

Since the latest National release, my HR21-700 has been so slow too!, it has made watching televison un-enjoyable. HR21=POS!


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

What does 2B0 do and are we still getting 2CB with the improvements?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There are no changes between 0x02AF and 0x02B0. Eventually your DVRs will be brought up to the level of 0x02CB.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please remember, let's keep this to issues only.


----------



## dgobe (Dec 8, 2008)

ktabel01 said:


> HR20-700 with 771 errors on locals. again, it's like 5 of the last 7 days now. no fix with rbr


HR20-100, error 771 searching for signal on off air antenna. NEVER had that before last nights "upgrade". Menu reset cleared the problem for now.


----------



## Tony Chick (Aug 24, 2006)

Old news now I'm sure: HR20-700 0x2b0 failed to record either Grey's Anatomy or CSI last night (haven't told the wife yet!). Checked History, showed they were "canceled due to an unexpected error", checked the To Do list and it was empty. Rebooted and now things are appearing in the To Do list.


----------



## TimelessTV (Oct 3, 2006)

Since the update my HR21 will not tune in any channels and is telling me that the Guide Data is missing. When I check the Sat Signal Strengths, I have most at 90 plus. There are a couple in the 50 range ... so I know I'm out of alignment with the dish on some channels (prior to the update, I wasn't able to tune in TBS HD for example.) However, since the update I can't get anything. I have done the RBR several times and even unplugged the HR21 but nothing fixes it.

I have a tech coming to the house to re-align the dish so I'll see if that helps. Any other ideas if that doesn't work?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

My HR21-100 got 0x02B0 and is now as slow as I've ever seen it. Much slower than previous NR. Trying to get any kind of response to a remote command when it's not recording is painful, I can't even describe how bad it is if it's recording 2 shows. Ditto for my HR21-200 that got 0x02CB.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

HR20-700 - Searching for signal 771 on all HD channels. I was FINALLY able to get an HD channel to work by recording 2 SD channels and then going to an HD channel. It took a lot of fiddling, but I was FINALLY able to watch the channel I wanted to watch... It was just the one channel at first, but I thought maybe resetting would help. After it came back, it was EVERY HD channel, even locals. Sigh... I hope they hurry up and fix it. I'm afraid to call because I don't want to have to give up my HR20 unless I have to. I have too many programs I want to keep. Sigh... Maybe it's time to put them on DVDs. <g>


----------



## jazzyjez (Jan 2, 2006)

Some observations after the last download...

The 02B0 s/w downloaded Thursday on both my HR20-100 and -700. No problems with any satellite channels but lost several - but not all - of my OTA channels. (The identical problem on both receivers.)

Lost: 3.1, 3.2 (ABC), 6.1, 6.2 (NBC), 26.1 (Fox)
OK: 10.1 (CBS), 39.1, 39.2, 39.3 (PBS)

The strange thing was that going into the signal meter it still showed normal levels on all channels, but selecting, e.g. 3.1 just showed a blank screen with the no signal error.

So I went through the initial antenna setup and (almost) all was restored. I now have all the primary channels back but not the auxillary channels 3.2 and 6.2 (used for local weather, etc.)

Another odd effect is that I had a program set to record on 3.1 last night and nothing was recorded. It looks as though I'll need to delete my OTA series links and then re-add them.

Seems as though there's a disconnect between the way OTA channels as referenced in the guide and the same channels when using the signal meter.


----------



## jazzyjez (Jan 2, 2006)

jconinc said:


> HR20-700 doesn't like to record the audio of one of my local channels - Knoxville, TN Channel 8). If I watch the channel live while the program is recording, the audio is fine. If I go to the recording (both while it is being recorded and after the recording has finished) the audio is not present. Even more strange, this only happens when I record the local news in the morning.
> 
> Any other Knoxville people out there that have experienced this problem? Any suggestions from anyone?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm sorry I don't have a solution for you - but I can say I experienced almost exactly the same issue about a year or so ago on my local PBS station - all other OTA channels always recorded perfectly. I did report it here and it hasn't occurred in quite some time so I suspect there was some flag that was incorrectly set by the broadcaster.

It affected some documentary and some music programs: like you I had audio while it was live (or even if I started playing back while the recording was still in progress). Afterwards though - no sound - although in one case I had no dialog but occasionally heard what I thought were surround effects, but through my main speakers.

Once, after a program recorded without audio, I changed my receiver settings to use PCM rather than Dolby Digital, and then set it to record the repeat of the same program. Again I had no audio... most strange, but as I said, it seems to have disappeared for me.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Please do something with next software release to make my HR21-100 faster. I've never ever seen it this slow! I'll try a menu reset if I get a chance, and I'll try to send a diagnostic report too. 

It took about 3 minutes for me today to be able to go to the Playlist, scroll down to the Dora the Explorer folder, open folder, scroll down today's recorded episode, hit Select, then hit Select again to Play it. Then I had a black screen for about 15 seconds before it finally started to play. Nothing was recording at the time. Unbelievably slow!


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> Please do something with next software release to make my HR21-100 faster. I've never ever seen it this slow! I'll try a menu reset if I get a chance, and I'll try to send a diagnostic report too.
> 
> It took about 3 minutes for me today to be able to go to the Playlist, scroll down to the Dora the Explorer folder, open folder, scroll down today's recorded episode, hit Select, then hit Select again to Play it. Then I had a black screen for about 15 seconds before it finally started to play. Nothing was recording at the time. Unbelievably slow!


I sent a Diagnostic report shortly after my previous post. *ID #20090217-2276*.

Then I did a menu reset and now my HR21-100 does seem to be faster, but we'll have to see if it slows down as time goes on.


----------



## beachguitar (Sep 26, 2007)

Since the upgrade both of my HR20-100 units are dropping various channels on my locall off-air signal. I previously had no problems with my local off-air channels. Since I do not get my locals in HD on DirecTV this is important to me for a HD picture of networks. So far it has been local channel 3.2, 6.1, 6.2, and 26.1 and therre is no pattern. I have had to reset the local channels and go thru the initial setup of the off-air by zip code. All of my ATSC tuners on the tv are still seeing all the local channels fine and nothing has changed on my end except the software upgrade. Does anyone have any suggestions????????


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Diagnostic Report ID 20090219-3402*

*Issue #1:* Last night I had 2 recordings ending at 9PM, one on Fox and one on CBS. I also had 2 recordings scheduled to start at 9PM, one on ABC and one on NBC. But my HR21-100 is so SLOW right now, that it did not start the 9PM recordings until 9:01 - it took it over a minute to stop the 2 earlier recordings, change the channel on each tuner, and then start recording. And yes, the 9PM recordings (_Lost_ and _Life_) should have started at 9:00 and not 9:01.

I had the same recordings set up last Wednesday and it had no problem starting the 9PM recordings on time then, nor has it ever had a problem with back to back recordings like this on different channels. Only since I got 0x02B0 last Thursday morning have I noticed this problem. I was watching a recorded show when this all happened. (My HR21-200 running 0x02BC started the 9PM recordings on time at 9:00 with no problem.)

*Issue #2:* My recording History is showing each recording for the last few days twice: first a show will be listed as Recorded, then the same show at the same time will be listed right beneath it as Deleted. If you press Select on the Deleted entry, there is an error message that reads "This episode was canceled because of an unexpected error. (2003/0/)". I can confirm that the recordings listed as Deleted are still safe and sound on my eSata. (My HR21-200 running 0x02BC does not have all these duplicate History entries.)

*Issue #3:* Not sure if this is a big deal or not, but the Diagnostic Report I sent today took over 9 minutes. That is by far the longest a report has ever taken for me to send.

Please, please, please get some speed back into the HR21-100 with the next software! I did a menu reset Tuesday night to try and speed it up, but it was back to is slowness by Wednesday morning.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Our HR20-700 has really been pretty rock solid for several months. Last night however, we were watching the recorded Amer. Idol show from Tuesday night while he Wed. show was recording. 1/2 hour into the recorded show, it just locked up - required a push of the "red button" to restart everything.

After it all came back up, the recording continued - and we resumed watching the recorded show ... fast forwarded to the point of failure and it resumed and played out just fine... very strange...


----------



## mroot (Mar 13, 2006)

I seem to get the 771 a lot when switching to AMC on channel 254. After reading a previous post, I switched to Fox News, hit record, and then tuned back to AMC. Voila! Comes in great. Resets usually fix it, but this is a great workaround until D* gets their *hit together.

0x02B0 on an HR20-100


----------



## sbianchi (Sep 13, 2007)

hr20-100 / 0x02b0

Just got a hundred to replacement a bad 700. Scheduled Jimmy Kimmel after the Oscars via m.directv.com, remote recording serial#=673009230. No other recordings were happening during this time. When trying to play I get "Searching for authorized content."

Searched through this thread but did not see any others with same problem. Is this a common issue on hundred nation boxes??


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Since this update my HR20-100 is the worst it has ever been.

1) The unit keeps on coming up with No Guide data even though there are two weeks of data in the guide then it either resets on it's own or I have to reset it. This is now happening every other day.

2) Reported signal levels are lower than before and now some channels styutter and freeze even though they worked perfectly before the update.

3) The menus and Guide are so slow that they are now annoying to work with.

Im just keeping it to the facts, but I do have some choice words for the engineers at Directv who at first where fixing the problems but now seem to be making it worst with every update.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I still have the problem with my HR21-100 and AM21.

Also it is very slow when it is recording OTA.
The fix below did not work.



EricJRW said:


> AM21 Owners:
> 
> If you are having stuttering problems (OTA or satellite chans) you might want to try the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I have severe and constant lip sync issues on my HR20-700. I haven't seen anything like this in a long, long time. In the past I could hit pause then play or replay and it would sync up nothing seems to fix this except a channel change. 

I haven't noticed as many issues with my HR20-100


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

02B0 on a 20-100 last week. Completely killed caller-id notices AND caller-id logging of numbers. Deleting the log did not help. Had to RBR to get it back.


Also, they need a "delete all log' option instead of having to do it one num at a time.


----------



## CBF87 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have 2 HR20-100 and at this point I consider them completely useless. This last update has really screwed up this receiver. I'm having the same issues as DREADLK . I also agree with his sentiment...DIRECTV..are you paying attention here...your QA SUCKS!



dreadlk said:


> Since this update my HR20-100 is the worst it has ever been.
> 
> 2) Reported signal levels are lower than before and now some channels styutter and freeze even though they worked perfectly before the update.
> 
> ...


----------

